# Mega rave party a Modena. Ordinato lo sgombero.



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Il "fascismo" che piace a me.


----------



## Marilson (30 Ottobre 2022)

il sogno e' se mandassero direttamente una divisione corazzata a sgomberarli


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.



Ma fateli divertire 'sti ragazzi.

Mandateci anche l'accoltellatore di Assago e i filosofi fluidi della Sapienza, poi serrate il capannone ermeticamente. Secondo me c'è da divertirsi abbestia, dentro ma soprattutto fuori.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


Il ministro Piantedosi è il mio nuovo idolo


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2022)

Inviare le coordinate a Putin dicendogli che lì c'è Zelensky


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


Attendo risposta dei supervisori dei diritti francesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Attendo risposta dei supervisori dei diritti francesi



Gli organizzatori del rave hanno scritto che stanno sequestrando e buttando fuori i pulmini francesi in entrata a Biella


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.



Benissimo

Conoscendo i legaioli, spero soltanto che il metodo venga applicato anche in situazioni meno pubblicizzate.

Non solo quando a favore "di telecamera"


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il "fascismo" che piace a me.


È il classico specchietto per le allodole. Situazioni simili sono all’ordine nel giorno in alcuni locali e si chiudono centomila occhi fino a quando non ci scappa la tragedia.
Ma non si deve disturbare gente che fa impresa…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È il classico specchietto per le allodole. Situazioni simili sono all’ordine nel giorno in alcuni locali e si chiudono centomila occhi fino a quando non ci scappa la tragedia.
> Ma non si deve disturbare gente che fa* impresa*…



Beh, in questo rave l'unica impresa che ha tirato su fior fior di € è stata quella degli spacciatori


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sto Piantecoso per me è potenzialmente molto meglio di Salvini. Professionisti che non fanno passerelle, né sceneggiate, ma si limitano ad agire sul campo. Un po' tipo Minniti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È il classico specchietto per le allodole. Situazioni simili sono all’ordine nel giorno in alcuni locali e si chiudono centomila occhi fino a quando non ci scappa la tragedia.
> Ma non si deve disturbare gente che fa impresa…



Meglio cominciare con le allodole che con le giustificazioni tipo quelle della Lamorgese "no sgomberi se no i lacrimogeni possono far male ai bambini"


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2022)

e i partecipanti niente? a casa tranquilli?


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, in questo rave l'unica impresa che ha tirato su fior fior di € è stata quella degli spacciatori


Beh quelli sono lavoratori dipendenti. Dipendenti in tutti i sensi.


----------



## mil77 (30 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e i partecipanti niente? a casa tranquilli?


Beh quelli o li becchi a spacciare o non puoi fargli niente...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.



Ha fatto bene. Basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e i partecipanti niente? a casa tranquilli?



L'ordine dello sgombero è arrivato, ora la gestione di come avviene passa in mano al prefetto di Modena, alla polizia locale, e alla regione Emilia Romagna... immagina tu...

Servono le leggi. Infatti si riuniscono domani in CDM per un decreto in tempi rapidi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Se non avete niente fa fare, visto che è domenica e fuori splende il sole con 30 gradi, c'è un'interessantissima live sul Corriere con una telecamera puntata sul capannone, con gente che spaccia droga e vomita 

Si sa mai che inquadrino un manganello su una testa per qualche scandalo...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Dai, non indugiamo con post finemente polemici, diciamo le cose come stanno.

Azioni inutili e pretestuose, sì ai rave e Melona fascistahhh.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2022)

poi mi spiegano perchè si portano pure i poveri cagnolini


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> poi mi spiegano perchè si portano pure i poveri cagnolini



Che dici? Si tratta di gente che ama la natura e gli animali.


----------



## Nomaduk (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ho chiesto a mia sorella se per caso era a Modena. Non ha ancora risposto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto a mia sorella se per caso era a Modena. Non ha ancora risposto


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dai, non indugiamo con post finemente polemici, diciamo le cose come stanno.
> 
> Azioni inutili e pretestuose, sì ai rave e Melona fascistahhh.


Beh diciamo che la sfortunata coincidenza che proprio in questi giorni cada il centenario della marcia su Roma e che tale “ricorrenza” si stia tranquillamente celebrando non aiuta la presa di distanza che si diceva di voler prendere.
Ma son sicuro che sia solo questione di tempo: in entrambi i casi verranno fatte rispettare le leggi italiane e i trasgressori puniti. Al contrario dei rave, non devono neanche fare leggi nuove.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto a mia sorella se per caso era a Modena. Non ha ancora risposto


Poteva andare peggio. Poteva risponderti: “bella fra, non puoi capire, ho appena visto un drago”.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che la sfortunata coincidenza che proprio in questi giorni cada il centenario della marcia su Roma e che tale “ricorrenza” si stia tranquillamente celebrando non aiuta la presa di distanza che si diceva di voler prendere.
> Ma son sicuro che sia solo questione di tempo: in entrambi i casi verranno fatte rispettare le leggi italiane e i trasgressori puniti. Al contrario dei rave, non devono neanche fare leggi nuove.



Tranquillo.

Purtroppo qui l'azione è stata tempestiva, e quindi i tuoi amichetti patrioti del PD non sono potuti andare al rave a fare da scudi umani come con le ONG, per proteggere la libertà di adunarsi come bestie e drogarsi senza autorizzazione. Alla prossima.

Ma non tutto è perduto, eh, magari si può sempre mandare a processo Piantedosi per chiaro abuso di potere.

Senti, piuttosto, il tuo fegato come sta?

Sicuro che non ti stia per abbandonare? Lo vedo messo abbastanza male, quando leggo i tuoi post si forma sempre una pozzanghera di bile sotto il monitor.


----------



## TheKombo (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È il classico specchietto per le allodole. Situazioni simili sono all’ordine nel giorno in alcuni locali e si chiudono centomila occhi fino a quando non ci scappa la tragedia.
> Ma non si deve disturbare gente che fa impresa…


Sono ILLEGALI, ti basta questo ? Cosa c'entrano discoteche e festival vari ?!


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


Esercito.

E se non bastasse, benzina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ordine dello sgombero è arrivato, ora la gestione di come avviene passa in mano al prefetto di Modena, alla polizia locale, e alla regione Emilia Romagna... immagina tu...
> 
> Servono le leggi. Infatti si riuniscono domani in CDM per un decreto in tempi rapidi.


faccio fatica a capire, sono troppo fuori da sto mondo.
cioè i ministri precedenti non facevano sgomberare?
com'è che c'è ancora un viavai incredibile?
quanto ci vuole a far sgomberare sti idioti?
come è possibile che nessuno si accorga prima di quello che sta organizzando sta gente se c'è anche gente dall'estero??


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo.
> 
> Purtroppo qui l'azione è stata tempestiva, e quindi i tuoi amichetti patrioti del PD non sono potuti andare al rave a fare da scudi umani come con le ONG, per proteggere la libertà di adunarsi come bestie e drogarsi senza autorizzazione. Alla prossima.


Tecnicamente sono amici tuoi visto che, prima della tua svolta verso fratelli d’Italia, governavano col partito che TU hai votato nel 2018. 
Poi io sono molto più selettivo di te, come peraltro testimoniato dalla summenzionata svolta.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non tutto è perduto, eh, magari si può sempre mandare a processo Piantedosi per chiaro abuso di potere.
> 
> Senti, piuttosto, il tuo fegato come sta?
> 
> Sicuro che non ti stia per abbandonare? Lo vedo messo abbastanza male, quando leggo i tuoi post si forma sempre una pozzanghera di bile sotto il monitor.


Sinceramente ho solo un po’ di bruciore di stomaco, e dico “stomaco” perché siamo in un forum pubblico, per questo Napoli che continua a vincere, ma non escludo possa dipendere dalla pizza salame piccante e scamorza affumicata che ho mangiato ieri sera.
Per il resto sono in formissima, anche grazie alle tue bizzarre riflessioni che un sorriso me lo strappano sempre.

Ps: se vuoi di faccio il bollettino giornaliero sul mio stato di salute, così non senti la mancanza di quello della protezione civile…


----------



## TheKombo (30 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> faccio fatica a capire, sono troppo fuori da sto mondo.
> cioè i ministri precedenti non facevano sgomberare?
> com'è che c'è ancora un viavai incredibile?
> quanto ci vuole a far sgomberare sti idioti?
> come è possibile che nessuno si accorga prima di quello che sta organizzando sta gente se c'è anche gente dall'estero??


Agiscono come meglio credono/conviene.
Di fatto sono "eventi" illegali, spesso colpevolmente si è chiuso un occhio salvo poi la polemica per la morte per overdose di turno o incidenti correlati (prima del COVID ricordo un caso analogo).
Purtroppo essendo organizzati di nascosto ci si trova già davanti al "fatto compiuto" e quindi si preferisce evitare conseguenze più negative. L'unica strada è il decreto per prevenire alla fonte.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Sono ILLEGALI, ti basta questo ?


È illegale anche vendere alcolici a minorenni, non pagare le tasse, far entrare 1000 persone in un posto al chiuso in cui ne possono entrare 500 ecc.
Si tratta di un fenomeno noto, che riguarda solo una parte dei locali, ma verso il quale non vedo la stessa attenzione mediatica.
Per questo ho parlato di specchietto per le allodole.
Io sono per la punizione, secondo quanto previsto dalla legge, di qualunque cosa sia illegale. Purtroppo vedo troppo spesso nell’opinione pubblica persone che sono per la legalità a corrente alternata.


----------



## TheKombo (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> È illegale anche vendere alcolici a minorenni, non pagare le tasse, far entrare 1000 persone in un posto al chiuso in cui ne possono entrare 500 ecc.
> Si tratta di un fenomeno noto, che riguarda solo una parte dei locali, ma verso il quale non vedo la stessa attenzione mediatica.
> Per questo ho parlato di specchietto per le allodole.
> Io sono per la punizione, secondo quanto previsto dalla legge, di qualunque cosa sia illegale. Purtroppo vedo troppo spesso nell’opinione pubblica persone che sono per la legalità a corrente alternata.


Bene hai corretto il tiro.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente sono amici tuoi visto che, prima della tua svolta verso fratelli d’Italia, governavano col partito che TU hai votato nel 2018.



Mai visto il partito nazista al governo, credo che hai preso un sonoro abbaglio. O meglio, i nazisti al governo li ho visti fino a questo settembre, ma non mi trovavo comunque d'accordo, ed hanno comandato da ben prima del 2018.

D'ora in avanti, drinks con meno di 70 gradi alcolici, se non ti spiaze.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Per il resto sono in formissima, anche grazie alle tue bizzarre riflessioni che un sorriso me lo strappano sempre.



Grazie tante e buon per te, magari un piccolo obolo sarebbe più opportuno.


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che la sfortunata coincidenza che proprio in questi giorni cada il centenario della marcia su Roma e che tale “ricorrenza” si stia tranquillamente celebrando non aiuta la presa di distanza che si diceva di voler prendere.
> *Ma son sicuro che sia solo questione di tempo: in entrambi i casi verranno fatte rispettare le leggi italiane e i trasgressori puniti.* Al contrario dei rave, non devono neanche fare leggi nuove.


Solo che andare a Predappio a commemorare il Fascismo NON è reato.
Occupare abusivamente uno stabile e spacciare droga, sì.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cioè i ministri precedenti non facevano sgomberare?



La Lamorgese assolutamente no, non dava nemmeno l'ordine.
Fece un intervento in aula per giustificarsi con tutte le scuse e motivazioni più incredibili di questo mondo. Diceva che erano sufficienti operazioni di monitoraggio per impedire che le feste degenerassero. E che non si potevano usare lacrimogeni o sgomberi di forza per la presenza di minori.
Si diceva che facesse scortare le roulotte dalla polizia, cosa che lei ha sempre smentito..

Qui ora la regione ha ricevuto l'ordine di sgomberare 3000 scarti di natura senza che facciano casini, ma altrettanti per ordine del ministero li hanno bloccati e ricacciati indietro, che erano in arrivo entro martedì.
Serve un decreto legge nuovo per impedire che si riuniscano e per decidere le modalità di sgombero per ogni caso (legittimare l' uso della forza, parlando schiettamente...)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'ordine dello sgombero è arrivato, ora la gestione di come avviene passa in mano al prefetto di Modena, alla polizia locale, e alla regione Emilia Romagna... immagina tu...
> 
> Servono le leggi. Infatti si riuniscono domani in CDM per un decreto in tempi rapidi.


Premesso che fanno bene a chiedere lo sgombero,ma per queste cose qui,i decreti li fanno in 24 h,per cose più serie ovviamente servono mesi e anni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


Sarò in minoranza ma non mi bagno sapere che gli organi di sicurezza si sono attivati subito per sgomberare un rave di ragazzi che ballano e si sballano per qualche giorno e poi se ne tornano a casa, ci sono sempre stati in tutta Europa.
Pensassero a sgomberare campi nomadi, roulotte e caseggiati abusivi vari di immigrati e occupatori seriali di case anzichè pensare a rave


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sarò in minoranza ma non mi bagno sapere che gli organi di sicurezza si sono attivati subito per sgomberare un rave di ragazzi che ballano e si sballano per qualche giorno e poi se ne tornano a casa, ci sono sempre stati in tutta Europa.
> Pensassero a sgomberare campi nomadi, roulotte e caseggiati abusivi vari di immigrati e occupatori seriali di case anzichè pensare a rave



Sono d'accordissimo che lo stesso pugno di ferro debba essere usato anche per rom e abusivi.
Il problema è che in quei capannoni succede un po' di tutto, stupri, e talvolta ci sono anche dei morti.
Per non parlare poi del disagio che questi sozzoni causano quando girano nelle città che "ospitano" i rave, o quando viaggiano nei treni pubblici in modo incivile, da drogati marci.


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo che lo stesso pugno di ferro debba essere usato anche per rom e abusivi.
> *Il problema è che in quei capannoni succede un po' di tutto, stupri, e talvolta ci sono anche dei morti.*
> Per non parlare poi del disagio che questi sozzoni causano quando girano nelle città che "ospitano" i rave, o quando viaggiano nei treni pubblici in modo incivile, da drogati marci.


Senza contare che i rave party, a differenza delle discoteche, essendo abusivi non sono a norma su nessuna delle regole di sicurezza di posti pubblici.
Nessuno ha valutato l'agibilità del capannone. Nessuno ha valutato la possibilità di uscita di emergenza. Nessuno ha posto misure igienico-sanitarie.
Se in discoteca succede che uno si fa male o muore per una cosa del genere, il proprietario rischia la galera.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Senza contare che i rave party, a differenza delle discoteche, essendo abusivi non sono a norma su nessuna delle regole di sicurezza di posti pubblici.
> Nessuno ha valutato l'agibilità del capannone. Nessuno ha valutato la possibilità di uscita di emergenza. Nessuno ha posto misure igienico-sanitarie.
> Se in discoteca succede che uno si fa male o muore per una cosa del genere, il proprietario rischia la galera.


Se andassero a controllare seriamente le discoteche più della metà non sarebbe a norma, a quelli interessa incassare, poi se fanno entrare 2k persone in un locale che ne può contenere 500 al massimo chissene, tanto finché non succede come a Corinaldo si fa finta di niente.
Chi deve vigilare tiene tutti e 2 gli occhi chiusi, magari proprio in cambio del pass per il privè.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo che lo stesso pugno di ferro debba essere usato anche per rom e abusivi.
> Il problema è che in quei capannoni succede un po' di tutto, stupri, e talvolta ci sono anche dei morti.
> Per non parlare poi del disagio che questi sozzoni causano quando girano nelle città che "ospitano" i rave, o quando viaggiano nei treni pubblici in modo incivile, da drogati marci.


Vero, anche se non è regola che capitino queste cose come stupri come impiastrare e occupare interi vagoni di treni ( anche se in questo caso è anche meglio che se ne stiano tutti in un unico vagone ). Queste cose sono rare e capitano pure coi tifosi in trasferta ( come recentemente hanno devastato la piazza di Roma o gli autogrill lungo le autostrade ). Mi è capitato di finirci in uno una volta da giovane e spesso sono composti da gruppi di amici in camper o auto scassatissime.

Allo stesso modo dentro campi abusivi di baracche e roulotte varie succedono stesse cose , stupri morti spaccio e chi più ne ha più ne metta, e spesso e volentieri vanno a rubare nelle case limitrofi e le poche volte che osano entrare in questi campi la Polizia viene accolta da lanci di pietra senza nessun ritegno, e naturalmente ci trovano dentro un sacco di merce rubata.

Diciamo che in un Paese serio non dovrebbero succede entrambe le cose ma mentre le prime son oeventi saltuari, da noi le secondo sono all'ordine del giorno da Torino e Milano fino la Sicilia


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Se andassero a controllare seriamente le discoteche più della metà non sarebbe a norma, a quelli interessa incassare, poi se fanno entrare 2k persone in un locale che ne può contenere 500 al massimo chissene, tanto finché non succede come a Corinaldo chi deve vigilare tiene tutti e 2 gli occhi chiusi, magari proprio in cambio del pass per il privè.


Hai ragione, però in questo caso il proprietario si assume il rischio penale, in quanto in palese violazione di norme di sicurezza.

Nel caso di un rave, chi è il responsabile?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Saldare le porte del capannone e sigillarli dentro.
Dopo qualche ora aprire un varco secondario e far entrare le forze dell'ordine munite di doppio manganello


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però in questo caso il proprietario si assume il rischio penale, in quanto in palese violazione di norme di sicurezza.
> 
> Nel caso di un rave, chi è il responsabile?


Non saprei, penso nessuno, se ti fai male è esclusivamente un problema tuo visto che li non dovresti nemmeno esserci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque il capannone è abbandonato ma ha un proprietario, che ha sporto denuncia.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ma soprattutto è agghiaggiande che si riempia il thread di discussioni cervellotiche con magari qualche lamentela, quando questa azione non solo è sacrosanta, ma proprio necessaria.

Se mai è il NON discuterne quando la Lamortese (cit. festività Halloween) non fa una minkia.

Chiaro che ci sono altre ennemila situazioni di degrado da sistemare, ma intanto applausi per questa. Vogliamo sistemare tutto (a meno di trollitudine), e poi alla prima azione scatta la polemica.

A me sembra superfluo dover sottolineare queste cose, boh.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.



Penso che ci fosse anche una buona rappresentanza degli intellettuali de La Sapienza. 

Zecche nei feriali, scoppiati nel week end


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto è agghiaggiande che si riempia il thread di discussioni cervellotiche con magari qualche lamentela, quando questa azione non solo è sacrosanta, ma proprio necessaria.
> 
> Se mai è il NON discuterne quando la Lamortese (cit. festività Halloween) non fa una minkia.
> 
> ...



Ordine e disciplina, due concetti che dovrebbero essere alla base della società civile.


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Penso che ci fosse anche una buona rappresentanza degli intellettuali de La Sapienza.
> 
> Zecche nei feriali, scoppiati nel week end


Io li farei sballare a forza di olio di ricino, come si faceva ai bei tempi.

Sarà per via del Centenario, ma mi sento particolarmente incline al romanticismo.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Su La setta è già iniziato lo speciale fascinazismoh?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Lamorgese assolutamente no, non dava nemmeno l'ordine.
> Fece un intervento in aula per giustificarsi con tutte le scuse e motivazioni più incredibili di questo mondo. Diceva che erano sufficienti operazioni di monitoraggio per impedire che le feste degenerassero. E che non si potevano usare lacrimogeni o sgomberi di forza per la presenza di minori.
> Si diceva che facesse scortare le roulotte dalla polizia, cosa che lei ha sempre smentito..
> 
> ...


basterebbe mandare l'esercito e riempirli di botte 1 volta, non servirebbe altro. 
il mondo che vorrei.


----------



## danjr (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


Ah quindi si può far rispettare le regole?


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Solo che andare a Predappio a commemorare il Fascismo NON è reato.
> Occupare abusivamente uno stabile e spacciare droga, sì.


“Chiunque fa propaganda per la costituzione di una associazione, di un movimento o di un gruppo avente le caratteristiche e perseguente le finalità indicate nell'articolo 1 è punto con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni e con la multa da lire 400.000 a lire 1.000.000. *Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente esalta esponenti, princìpi, fatti* o metodi del fascismo, oppure le sue finalità antidemocratiche”.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Ottobre 2022)

Almeno un terzo di questi tossici saranno francesi, che invece di "organizzare" queste sozzerie nel loro paese (dove verrebbero giustamente sgomberati a suon di lacrimogeni e manganellate senza tanti sofismi), vengono in Italia con la convinzione di trovarsi in un Paese da operetta, dove lo Stato dorme e con la certezza della più totale impunità (dopo il precedente del ministro lamorgese, difficile dar loro anche completamente torto, eh...).

Finalmente qualcuno che almeno prova a fare rispettare le regole, e con esse anche l'immagine del nostro Paese...

Personalmente, quanto ai mangiarane, dovessero opporre resistenza, li riconsegnerei - ammanettati in fila indiana al confine francese - segnalandoli come persone non gradite per il resto della loro vita - con tanti saluti a coloro che pretendono di "vigilare sul rispetto dei diritti" da parte dell'Italia...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ordine e disciplina, due concetti che dovrebbero essere alla base della società civile.



Assolutamente.

Sai cosa, admin, io credo che qualcuno ha anche una visione distorta di questi concetti, quando vengono chiamati in causa. Ordine e disciplina non vuol dire una imporre una società militarizzata, disumana, e con comportamenti rigidi e robotizzati. Ordine e disciplina significa vivere, studiare o lavorare nel massimo rispetto delle regole e con meritocrazia, senza delinquere o cercare a tutti i costi scorciatoie e malafede. A tutti i livelli, senza ideologie e propaganda.

E soprattutto con entusiasmo. Il divertimento è ben accetto e anzi incentivato, una società triste non è produttiva e causa il degrado al quale assistiamo. Il divertimento va benissimo quando è sobrio, creativo, simpatico e non danneggia nessuno, mica l'eccesso autolesionista.

Banniamo i film di Alvaro Vitali per il vocabolario LGBT+ e poi consentiamo 'ste robe. Mah.


----------



## raducioiu (30 Ottobre 2022)

Per come la vedo già il solo fatto di aver violato la proprietà privata dovrebbe essere motivo sufficiente per essere sbattuti in galera... (ma tanto in Italia è persino possibile occupare una casa senza particolari conseguenze)


----------



## Giofa (30 Ottobre 2022)

Scusate ma il rave è ancora in corso giusto?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Scusate ma il rave è ancora in corso giusto?


si sono arrivati i poliziotti..hanno fatto irruzione..ma ancora non sono usciti...dalle indiscrezioni sembra che qualcosa sia andato storto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

*Il prefetto di Modena ha disubbidito all'ordine di sgombero. Capannone presidiato, ma i poliziotti non agiscono. Trattative in corso con gli organizzatori. In arrivo altri 300 poliziotti, ma la gente continua ad entrare.

Prefetto di Modena: "Stiamo lavorando a una soluzione moderata e di buon senso." *
Piantedosi* ha dato mandato per sgomberare con qualunque mezzo, se il party non finirà in modo volontario.

Domani il caso sarà portato in Consiglio dei Ministri per un decreto legge che renda definitivamente i rave fuorilegge in Italia.*




"


----------



## sacchino (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ma che sgombero, sigillarli dentro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il prefetto di Modena ha disubbidito all'ordine di sgombero. Capannone presidiato, ma i poliziotti non agiscono. Trattative in corso con gli organizzatori. In arrivo altri 300 poliziotti, ma la gente continua ad entrare.
> 
> Prefetto di Modena: "Stiamo lavorando a una soluzione moderata e di buon senso." *
> Piantedosi* ha dato mandato al prefetto di sgomberare con qualunque mezzo, se il party non finirà in modo volontario.
> ...



Bonaccini...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il prefetto di Modena ha disubbidito all'ordine di sgombero. Capannone presidiato, ma i poliziotti non agiscono. Trattative in corso con gli organizzatori.
> 
> Prefetto di Modena: "Stiamo lavorando a una soluzione moderata e di buon senso." *
> Piantedosi* ha dato mandato per sgomberare con qualunque mezzo, se il party non finirà in modo volontario.
> ...


prefetto comunistah!!

starà valutando i pro e i contro giustamente


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Chiunque fa propaganda per la costituzione di una associazione, di un movimento o di un gruppo *avente le caratteristiche e perseguente le finalità* indicate nell'articolo 1 è punto con la reclusione da sei mesi a due anni e con la multa da lire 400.000 a lire 1.000.000. *Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente esalta esponenti, princìpi, fatti* o *metodi* del fascismo, oppure le sue finalità *antidemocratiche*”.


Le Leggi Mancino e Scelba però le devi anche saper leggere.


> * Art. 1.*
> *Discriminazione, odio o violenza
> per motivi razziali, etnici, nazionali o religiosi*
> 1. L'articolo 3 della legge 13 ottobre 1975, n. 654 (a), e'
> ...



Dal portale di MFL-PSN:


> Il MFL-PSN si rifà al Fascismo storico e da quello trae esempio per identificare alleati e nemici; *s**i astengano dal tesserarsi quanti vogliono fare battaglie religiose a favore del cattolicesimo, o contro l’Islam* (che nel corso della II guerra mondiale fu unico alleato del Fascismo contro le bellicose potenze giudaico-massoniche ed imperialiste), *nonchè quanti si sentono seguaci di quella sorta di razzismo becero che va tanto di moda negli Stati Uniti e che si basa esclusivamente sul colore della pelle. Il MFL-PSN, infatti, chiarisce subito di non essere razzista.*
> 
> 
> Il MFL-PSN privilegia l’adesione agli ideali del Fascismo al colore della pelle, alla nazionalità ed al credo religioso: per noi un Fascista di colore ed islamico vale mille volte più di un antifascista bianco e cattolico.



E se non ti basta, sul sito di MFL-PSN trovi anche l'archivio di tutte le sentenze che smentiscono l'idea della Legge Scelba o della Legge Mancino come leggi antifasciste.

In sostanza, per fartela breve *IL FASCISMO NON È UN REATO*. Fare violenza a vantaggio di un soggetto politico lo è.
Quindi chiunque rispetti il principio della legalità e della democrazia è tutelato dalla libertà di espressione e di associazione politica garantita dalla Costituzione.

In sostanza, io posso dire di essere fascista e appartenere ad un partito fascista, e tu non puoi denunciarmi, perché non commetto nessun reato.
Così come se vado a Predappio non commetto nessun reato.
Ma se dopo tutto questo pensi di aver ragione, ti invito formalmente a denunciarmi, così ci vediamo in tribunale e ti fai una bella doccia fredda di realismo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> prefetto comunistah!!



Beh... sì. Il prefetto di Modena è di sinistra.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il prefetto di Modena ha disubbidito all'ordine di sgombero. Capannone presidiato, ma i poliziotti non agiscono. Trattative in corso con gli organizzatori. In arrivo altri 300 poliziotti, ma la gente continua ad entrare.
> 
> Prefetto di Modena: "Stiamo lavorando a una soluzione moderata e di buon senso." *
> Piantedosi* ha dato mandato per sgomberare con qualunque mezzo, se il party non finirà in modo volontario.
> ...


Rave Party illegali...Un sogno! Sto Piantedosi rischia di essere, per distacco, il miglior ministro dell'interno della storia se, ovviamente, continua su questa strada.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Prefetto di Modena: "Stiamo lavorando a una soluzione moderata e di buon senso."*



Somaro di un prefetto.
Buon senso cosa?
Allora a sto punto facciamoli pure terminare il rave in santa pace, non disturbiamoli, "povere animeh" che non possono divertirsi e drogarsi in santa pace. Ma perchè non sblocchiamo anche le strade e facciamo arrivare anche tutti gli altri che vogliono unirsi alla festa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque, evitando la solita dialettica da asilo "comun1iiistaaa!!" e "fascista111!!"

C'è un ordine chiaro ed esplicito di sgomberare al più presto,e questa è la novità rispetto agli ultimi 5 anni.
In assenza del decreto viene data al prefetto libertà sui mezzi da utilizzare.
Lo stesso prefetto dichiara che in quel capannone sta succedendo di tutto, droghe di ogni genere e condizione igieniche inaccettabili.

Il prefetto pensi pure come sgomberare. Se entro mercoledì questo non sarà fatto, evidentemente se ne prenderanno la responsabilità e i responsabili verranno sollevati dall'incarico.

Nel frattempo facciano in fretta questo decreto di illegalità, e ci infilino dentro la possibilità di agire con la forza. Bastano un paio di paroline messe al punto giusto.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque, evitando la solita dialettica da asilo "comun1iiistaaa!!" e "fascista111!!"
> 
> C'è un ordine chiaro ed esplicito di sgomberare al più presto,e questa è la novità rispetto agli ultimi 5 anni.
> In assenza del decreto viene data al prefetto libertà sui mezzi da utilizzare.
> ...


In Emilia Romagna servirebbe un dittatore anti-droga alla Duterte. Molta gente delirante che andrebbe rieducata.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque vorrei sentire anche 2 parole da parte di piantedosi su quello che è successo ieri a San Siro, o forse per quello è meglio fare orecchie da mercante?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Emilia Romagna servirebbe un dittatore anti-droga alla Duterte. Molta gente delirante che andrebbe rieducata.



Invece partoriamo Bonaccini e la Schlein... due in un colpo solo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei sentire anche 2 parole da parte di piantedosi su quello che è successo ieri a San Siro, o forse per quello è meglio fare orecchie da mercante?



Sgombrare Milano dalle seconde squadre illegittime.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sgombrare Milano dalle seconde squadre illegittime.


Quello sarebbe il sogno 

Comunque sarebbe meritevole di un approfondimento da parte del ministro dell'interno, gente che paga un biglietto e viene di fatta obbligata tramite insulti e minaccie ad abbandonare lo stadio contro la propria volontà mentre polizia e steward non intervengono, non vorrei fare benaltrismo ma mi sembra un pò più grave di quello che è successo a Modena, ripeto, chissà se ha davvero interesse a combattere tutti i tipi di criminalità o solo quelli che gli interessano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

*Comunicato del PD: "**L'ordine del Ministro Piantedosi di sgomberare il rave party illegale in corso a Modena ci sorprende e ci preoccupa. Sorpresi perché garantire la sicurezza e rispettare la legalità è un compito delle forze dell'ordine che molto probabilmente davanti ad oltre 3000 giovani hanno optato per un'attività dissuasiva e non un'azione di forza, ci preoccupa visto il precedente di come è stato gestito l'ordine pubblico nei confronti degli studenti della Sapienza."

Irritazione per le parole anche tra le forze dell'ordine.*


----------



## Baba (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ho amato questo tipo di feste con tutto me stesso. Però andavo solo a quelle legali perché altrimenti c’era il rischio che a metà acido irrompesse la polizia e avrei potuto scambiarla per un invasione aliena. Mai andato alle feste abusive. Bei tempi comunque.. in mezzo alla natura, tende per dormire, bancarelle, niente alcol e *niente risse*, solo psichedelici.
Sono a favore di questo tipo di feste purché siano organizzate da gente seria. Ci deve essere personale sanitario, servizi igienici e un sistema di raccolta rifiuti che funzioni. Quando ci sono questi requisiti si possono accendere le casse e giù di Psytrance per 2 giorni.  
Ora sono un padre di famiglia che beve solo caffè e queste avventure rappresentano il passato, però se potessi tornare indietro queste feste le rifarei tutte!


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quello sarebbe il sogno
> 
> Comunque sarebbe meritevole di un approfondimento da parte del ministro dell'interno, gente che paga un biglietto e viene di fatta obbligata tramite insulti e minaccie ad abbandonare lo stadio contro la propria volontà mentre polizia e steward non intervengono, non vorrei fare benaltrismo ma mi sembra un pò più grave di quello che è successo a Modena, ripeto, chissà se ha davvero interesse a combattere tutti i tipi di criminalità o solo quelli che gli interessano.


Ora che ci penso potrebbero chiamare i capi ultrà delle melme, loro se ne intendono di sgomberi


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato del PD: "**L'ordine del Ministro Piantedosi di sgomberare il rave party illegale in corso a Modena ci sorprende e ci preoccupa. Sorpresi perché garantire la sicurezza e rispettare la legalità è un compito delle forze dell'ordine che molto probabilmente davanti ad oltre 3000 giovani hanno optato per un'attività dissuasiva e non un'azione di forza, ci preoccupa visto il precedente di come è stato gestito l'ordine pubblico nei confronti degli studenti della Sapienza."
> 
> Irritazione per le parole anche tra le forze dell'ordine.*


Bene. Altri voti persi. Spero che Letta sia segretario a vita  .


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato del PD: "**L'ordine del Ministro Piantedosi di sgomberare il rave party illegale in corso a Modena ci sorprende e ci preoccupa. Sorpresi perché garantire la sicurezza e rispettare la legalità è un compito delle forze dell'ordine che molto probabilmente davanti ad oltre 3000 giovani hanno optato per un'attività dissuasiva e non un'azione di forza, ci preoccupa visto il precedente di come è stato gestito l'ordine pubblico nei confronti degli studenti della Sapienza."
> 
> Irritazione per le parole anche tra le forze dell'ordine.*



Grandi! Sempre dalla parte dell'illegalità e dei delinquenti.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le Leggi Mancino e Scelba però le devi anche saper leggere.
> 
> 
> Dal portale di MFL-PSN:
> ...


La legge è chiara: “*Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente ESALTA esponenti, princìpi” *ecc.
Che poi la prassi giudiziaria sia ondivaga lo so, ma di prassi giudiziarie contra legem ce ne sono a centinaia.

Ah, per la cronaca: non ho espresso una mia opinione sul fatto che la legge sia “giusta” o meno. Per me i reati d’opinione sono ampiamente discutibili.
Finché ci si limita a qualche carnevalata io mi faccio una risata e passo oltre. Ma ogni legge, finché in vigore, andrebbe applicata e ogni cittadino dovrebbe esigerlo.
Quanto alla denuncia, ‘sta tranquillo. Al massimo ti denuncio per micragnosità se ti vedo con della buona birra belga e non me la offri(al momento non è reato non offrire la birra, ma auspico lo diventi al più presto).


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato del PD: "**L'ordine del Ministro Piantedosi di sgomberare il rave party illegale in corso a Modena ci sorprende e ci preoccupa. Sorpresi perché garantire la sicurezza e rispettare la legalità è un compito delle forze dell'ordine che molto probabilmente davanti ad oltre 3000 giovani hanno optato per un'attività dissuasiva e non un'azione di forza, ci preoccupa visto il precedente di come è stato gestito l'ordine pubblico nei confronti degli studenti della Sapienza."
> 
> Irritazione per le parole anche tra le forze dell'ordine.*



Ebbravi quelli del pd... Sempre dalla parte sbagliata, mi raccomando...


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La legge è chiara: “*Alla stessa pena di cui al primo comma soggiace chi pubblicamente ESALTA esponenti, princìpi” *ecc.
> Che poi la prassi giudiziaria sia ondivaga lo so, ma di prassi giudiziarie contra legem ce ne sono a centinaia.
> 
> Ah, per la cronaca: non ho espresso una mia opinione sul fatto che la legge sia “giusta” o meno. Per me i reati d’opinione sono ampiamente discutibili.
> ...


Stai saltando la parola centrale della legge che ti ho evidenziato, *METODI*: la Legge Scelba non può sciogliere associazioni politiche fasciste in sé, perché sarebbe anti-costituzionale (violerebbe gli articoli 2, 3, 13, 17, 18, 21 e 49). Può punire solo associazioni politiche che usano metodi tipici del disciolto partito fascista (lo squadrismo) e finalità antidemocratiche (attentati contro la Repubblica ecc.).
In sostanza, per essere apologia di fascismo ci si dovrebbe trovare in una situazione di violenza a scopo intimidatorio e a sfondo politico, o pianificare atti eversivi e di disprezzo verso la democrazia, al punto tale che la legge ne potrebbe paragonare le azioni al PNF.

Questo è un punto importante, perché è questo il motivo per il quale per alcuni la legge sembra mai applicata. Cosa non vera, visto che lo si è fatto con Ordine Nuovo.

L'unica vera legge contro il fascismo era il DDL Fiano, che non è mai stato approvato.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stai saltando la parola centrale della legge che ti ho evidenziato, *METODI*:


I “metodi” sono una delle cose che la legge vieta di esaltare pubblicamente(“esponenti, princìpi, fatti *o *metodi”).


----------



## Sam (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I “metodi” sono una delle cose che la legge vieta di esaltare pubblicamente(“esponenti, princìpi, fatti *o *metodi”).


Ma il punto è proprio quello. L'unica cosa punibile e imputabile è il metodo, non il pensiero.
Non si può punire l'idea, ma il metodo con cui la si realizza.
Lo dice la Cassazione proprio in merito all'interpretazione di quella Legge.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunque, evitando la solita dialettica da asilo "comun1iiistaaa!!" e "fascista111!!"*
> 
> C'è un ordine chiaro ed esplicito di sgomberare al più presto,e questa è la novità rispetto agli ultimi 5 anni.
> In assenza del decreto viene data al prefetto libertà sui mezzi da utilizzare.
> ...


è da asilo si..ma viene fatta di continuo e mi sono voluto adeguare...mi chiedo sempre che ci sia di cosi divertente..


----------



## raducioiu (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato del PD: "**L'ordine del Ministro Piantedosi di sgomberare il rave party illegale in corso a Modena ci sorprende e ci preoccupa. Sorpresi perché garantire la sicurezza e rispettare la legalità è un compito delle forze dell'ordine che molto probabilmente davanti ad oltre 3000 giovani hanno optato per un'attività dissuasiva e non un'azione di forza, ci preoccupa visto il precedente di come è stato gestito l'ordine pubblico nei confronti degli studenti della Sapienza."
> 
> Irritazione per le parole anche tra le forze dell'ordine.*


Quando massacravano di botte altri (ad esempio i no greenpass) andava bene invece


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ok, il ministro ha "ordinato" lo sgombero. Infatti quelli sono ancora li e se la ridono e se la ballano. Un po' come quando il ducione da Roma "ordinava" di marciare su Mosca o andare a prendere Alessandria d'Egitto, ma non aveva abbastanza carri armati e aerei decenti. Qui siamo sempre fermi alla storia di quella che voleva mettere il blocco navale alla Libia per fermare i barchini dei clandestini e poi quando è arrivata al governo gli ammiragli le hanno spiegato che non abbiamo abbastanza navi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Fallita la trattativa nella notte e l'ultimo tentativo di dialogo questa mattina, i più di 3000 partecipanti si vogliono barricare nel capannone.
Sale la tensione. Agenti in divisa e dirigenti della questura si stanno schierando, muniti di scudi e manganelli, verso l’ingresso del capannone. I partecipanti lanciano petardi e vernice. 
Diverse barelle escono dal capannone, con giovani in stato di overdose.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Mandare via le telecamere e manganellare come non ci fosse un domani.
Poi vediamo se avranno ancora voglia di lanciare petardi e vernice.


----------



## mabadi (31 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Inviare le coordinate a Putin dicendogli che lì c'è Zelensky


o l'opposto capeace che ci pensa il vecchio. Anzi dite a Baiden che sta Osama Bin Laden, così potrà dire che lo ha ucciso lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Iniziato il sequesto preventivo del capannone (ufficialmente per "motivi di sicurezza strutturale").
660 persone già identificate e denunciate. Pattuglie in tutta l'area circostante per fermare chi cerca di scappare.
Giungono sul posto camion blindati, unità antisommossa, cinofila anti droga e personale sanitario.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fallita la trattativa nella notte e l'ultimo tentativo di dialogo questa mattina, i più di 3000 partecipanti si vogliono barricare nel capannone.
> Sale la tensione. Agenti in divisa e dirigenti della questura si stanno schierando, muniti di scudi e manganelli, verso l’ingresso del capannone. I partecipanti lanciano petardi e vernice.
> Diverse barelle escono dal capannone, con giovani in stato di overdose.*



.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Iniziato il sequesto preventivo del capannone (ufficialmente per "motivi di sicurezza strutturale").
> 660 persone già identificate e denunciate. Pattuglie in tutta l'area circostante per fermare chi cerca di scappare.
> Giungono sul posto camion blindati, unità antisommossa, *cinofila anti droga *e personale sanitario.



A che servono i cani?
Persino le travi del capannone saranno strafatte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mandare via le telecamere e manganellare come non ci fosse un domani.
> Poi vediamo se avranno ancora voglia di lanciare petardi e vernice.



Purtroppo i vari corriere e repubblica hanno piazzato telecamere fisse in tutta l'area, apposta per cogliere la prima manganellata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Iniziato lo sgombero. Gli occupanti stanno smontando le attrezzature e lasciano l'edificio. Molti già in autostrada con i loro mezzi, ma continuano le identificazioni.*


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mandare via le telecamere e manganellare come non ci fosse un domani.
> Poi vediamo se avranno ancora voglia di lanciare petardi e vernice.


Ma dai, stiam parlando di anticipare di meno di 24 ore(domani finisce il rave) lo sgombero di un capannone fatiscente in disuso da anni. Queste prove di celodurismo andrebbero fatte con chi crea danni e pericoli gravi e reali alla collettività: baby gang che organizzano su internet scazzottate e sparatorie in mezzo alla strada, mafiosi “latitanti” per decenni a casa loro, evasori, corruttori, trafficanti di droga e via dicendo. Uno Stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti è uno Stato debole.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dai, stiam parlando di anticipare di meno di 24 ore(domani finisce il rave) lo sgombero di un capannone fatiscente in disuso da anni. Queste prove di celodurismo andrebbero fatte con chi crea danni e pericoli gravi e reali alla collettività: baby gang che organizzano su internet scazzottate e sparatorie in mezzo alla strada, mafiosi “latitanti” per decenni a casa loro, evasori, corruttori e via dicendo. Uno Stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti è uno Stato debole.



Lasciamoli dentro ancora 24 ore e una notte ad ammazzarsi, allora...

Boh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dai, stiam parlando di anticipare di meno di 24 ore(domani finisce il rave) lo sgombero di un capannone fatiscente in disuso da anni. Queste prove di celodurismo andrebbero fatte con chi crea danni e pericoli gravi e reali alla collettività: baby gang che organizzano su internet scazzottate e sparatorie in mezzo alla strada, mafiosi “latitanti” per decenni a casa loro, evasori, corruttori e via dicendo. Uno Stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti è uno Stato debole.



Ma per quale motivo dovrei lasciargli terminare il rave in santa pace, ma scherziamo?

Per il resto io sono per il team manganellatori: manganellerei tutte le categorie da te citate


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A che servono i cani?
> Persino le travi del capannone saranno strafatte


Probabilmente stanno utilizzando cani che abbaiano se uno non ha droga per fare prima.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fallita la trattativa nella notte e l'ultimo tentativo di dialogo questa mattina, i più di 3000 partecipanti si vogliono barricare nel capannone.
> Sale la tensione. Agenti in divisa e dirigenti della questura si stanno schierando, muniti di scudi e manganelli, verso l’ingresso del capannone. I partecipanti lanciano petardi e vernice.
> Diverse barelle escono dal capannone, con giovani in stato di overdose.*



Daje daje
Altro che ACAB


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lasciamoli dentro ancora 24 ore e una notte ad ammazzarsi, allora...
> 
> Boh.


No aspetta, forse non mi son spiegato, mi riferivo alle modalità. È giusto e va benissimo sollecitare lo sgombero ed è bene se ci riescono, ma non mi sembra il caso di fare una mezza carneficina come invocato dal buon divoratore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (31 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dai, stiam parlando di anticipare di meno di 24 ore(domani finisce il rave) lo sgombero di un capannone fatiscente in disuso da anni. Queste prove di celodurismo andrebbero fatte con chi crea danni e pericoli gravi e reali alla collettività: baby gang che organizzano su internet scazzottate e sparatorie in mezzo alla strada, mafiosi “latitanti” per decenni a casa loro, evasori, corruttori, trafficanti di droga e via dicendo. Uno Stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti è uno Stato debole.


 Ma dai sei serio? I rave sono roba illegale, che crea danni e spreco di denaro ogni volta che ne fanno uno, con scarti della società che vanno in overdose, ambulanze che vanno a salvare sti schifosi etc. Chi pensi che paga l'ambulanza? 

Il messaggio è chiaro: D'ora in avanti basta rave. Per me li dovrebbero sgombrare tutti quanti. Poi hai paragonato anche quello che succede nelle disco a quello che succede ai rave? Dai.. Come si fa a paragonare lo spaccio da discoteca a quello che capita a sti rave fatiscineti in cui son tutti e dico tutti dei tossici di m. Io in disco ci andavo, così come i miei amici, non mi sono mai drogato. Non è che si drogano o spacciano tutti in discoteca eh.

Poi oltre a questo in disco c'è gente che si lava, non come sti zozzoni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No aspetta, forse non mi son spiegato, mi riferivo alle modalità. È giusto e va benissimo sollecitare lo sgombero ed è bene se ci riescono, ma non mi sembra il caso di fare una mezza carneficina come invocato dal buon divoratore.



Beh se l'avessero voluta fare ci sarebbe stato il massacro ieri sera.
Li hanno lasciati una notte e direi anche basta, questi volevano barricarsi anche stamattina.
Bisogna dare segnali di legalità e farsi rispettare, se no ognuno entra qui e fa quel cavolo che gli pare. Il messaggio è chiaro.

Le baby gang assolutamente, vanno estirpate, così come i mafiosi. Sui primi credo che questo governo agirà.
Sui secondi no, uno dei 3 partiti del governo ha un buon 70% di mafiosi tra i suoi senatori e parlamentari.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fallita la trattativa nella notte e l'ultimo tentativo di dialogo questa mattina, i più di 3000 partecipanti si vogliono barricare nel capannone.
> Sale la tensione. Agenti in divisa e dirigenti della questura si stanno schierando, muniti di scudi e manganelli, verso l’ingresso del capannone. I partecipanti lanciano petardi e vernice.
> Diverse barelle escono dal capannone, con giovani in stato di overdose.*



Ma gli sganciassero un Satan, per Dio

Adesso lo Stato deve trattare pure con sti scoppiati? Il figlio di Don Bernardo non è ancora intervenuti con i suoi discorsi da Domani è un altro giorno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Repubblica inquadra i "bravi ragazzi" che puliscono il capannone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Piantedosi sta pensando ad un obbligo per gli organizzatori per il ripristino dei luoghi danneggiati.
E bravo il nuovo ministro!


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> * Molti già in autostrada con i loro mezzi, ma continuano le identificazioni.*


Yuppii, orde di drogati al volante


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fallita la trattativa nella notte e l'ultimo tentativo di dialogo questa mattina, i più di 3000 partecipanti si vogliono barricare nel capannone.
> Sale la tensione. Agenti in divisa e dirigenti della questura si stanno schierando, muniti di scudi e manganelli, verso l’ingresso del capannone. I partecipanti lanciano petardi e vernice.
> Diverse barelle escono dal capannone, con giovani in stato di overdose.*


trattativa??
ma dove siamo? al mercante in fiera ahahaha.
non capisco, non capisco, non è il mio mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Iniziato lo sgombero. Gli occupanti stanno smontando le attrezzature e lasciano l'edificio. Molti già in autostrada con i loro mezzi, ma continuano le identificazioni.*


li lasciano andare via e portarsi via le attrezzature........
in macchina drogati tra l'altro.

assurdo.


----------



## Mika (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> li lasciano andare via e portarsi via le attrezzature........
> in macchina drogati tra l'altro.
> 
> assurdo.


Guarda fosse per me avrei sequestrato tutto, ma solo al pensiero che un mese fa la Polizia l'avrebbe scortati al capannone per farglielo fare il Rave Party (con spaccio e tutto quindi tanti soldi per la criminalità) con presidi medici a nostre spese per vegliare alla loro salute me lo fa considerare un buon inizio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque verrà sequestrato tutto quello che c'è nel capannone. Il problema è quello che c'è fuori. Ne hanno fermati 1000 ma altri 2000 ora devono tornare a casa o sono scappati ieri..
E se ieri non bloccavano un po' di arrivi, ce ne sarebbero stati più di 5000, un disastro per Modena e dintorni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda fosse per me avrei sequestrato tutto, ma solo al pensiero che un mese fa la Polizia l'avrebbe scortati al capannone per farglielo fare il Rave Party (con spaccio e tutto quindi tanti soldi per la criminalità) con presidi medici a nostre spese per vegliare alla loro salute me lo fa considerare un buon inizio.



Piantedosi deve comunque fare subito qualche provvedimento.
Altrimenti si finisce per trovare sempre qualche prefetto prezzolato che non segue le direttive, generando caos su caos.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dai, stiam parlando di anticipare di meno di 24 ore(domani finisce il rave) lo sgombero di un capannone fatiscente in disuso da anni. Queste prove di celodurismo andrebbero fatte con chi crea danni e pericoli gravi e reali alla collettività: baby gang che organizzano su internet scazzottate e sparatorie in mezzo alla strada, mafiosi “latitanti” per decenni a casa loro, evasori, corruttori, trafficanti di droga e via dicendo. Uno Stato forte coi deboli e debole coi forti è uno Stato debole.



"Non ti droghi, diventi normale, non votate più per i criminali che vi stanno governando".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Piantedosi deve comunque fare subito qualche provvedimento.
> Altrimenti si finisce per trovare sempre qualche prefetto prezzolato che non segue le direttive, generando caos su caos.



Si è dovuto inventare il sequestro urgente per capannone pericolante per aggirare la mancanza di leggi, pensa che roba.


----------



## Dexter (31 Ottobre 2022)

Dovevano sigillare il capannone e riempirlo di gas soporifero. Successivamente deportare tutti i partecipanti in un altro capannone, pieno di cyclette con dinamo per produrre energia elettrica...aiuterebbero a dipendere meno dal gas russo e quindi contestualmente ad aiutare i fratelli ucraini


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda fosse per me avrei sequestrato tutto, ma solo al pensiero che un mese fa la Polizia l'avrebbe scortati al capannone per farglielo fare il Rave Party (con spaccio e tutto quindi tanti soldi per la criminalità) con presidi medici a nostre spese per vegliare alla loro salute me lo fa considerare un buon inizio.


non dovrebbero servire cure mediche a sti idioti.
ma poi ci voleva molto a staccare la luce al capannone e farli uscire uno alla volta con manganellate annesse?


----------



## Mika (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non dovrebbero servire cure mediche a sti idioti.
> ma poi ci voleva molto a staccare la luce al capannone e farli uscire uno alla volta con manganellate annesse?


Ci vuole tanto per la burocrazia fare arrivare il permesso all'ENEL Luce di staccare la corrente nella zona. Per farti capire bene, per lavori qualche anno fa si doveva staccare la luce nella mia via. Ci è volute UN MESE per tutte le firme dei permessi.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ci vuole tanto per la burocrazia fare arrivare il permesso all'ENEL Luce di staccare la corrente nella zona. Per farti capire bene, per lavori qualche anno fa si doveva staccare la luce nella mia via. Ci è volute UN MESE per tutte le firme dei permessi.


se il capannone è abbandonato magari andavano col gruppo elettrogeno.
In ogni caso avrebbero potuto sequestrare subito l'impianto audio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non dovrebbero servire cure mediche a sti idioti.
> ma poi ci voleva molto a staccare la luce al capannone e farli uscire uno alla volta con manganellate annesse?



Iniziava un altro G8 di Genova, con anni di guerra civile e politica, e processi.
I giornalisti di repubblica e corriere ieri hanno piazzato telecamere ovunque, anche nei prati.

Servono leggi per renderli illegali, a oggi si può fare tutto.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

comunque, dopo lo sgombero, prevedo numerose manifestazioni antisistema nelle univerisità 
le bandierine '' la musica è un diritto''


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh se l'avessero voluta fare ci sarebbe stato il massacro ieri sera.


Infatti la gestione da parte delle forze dell’ordine è stata impeccabile fino a ora, senza bisogno di spaccare teste e simili. Cosa che tra l’altro sarebbe costata chissà quanto alla collettività in termini di risarcimenti, oltre a rendere più difficile l’identificazione dei responsabili.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Per repubblica e Corriere la soluzione è stata risolta grazie al buon senso degli occupanti che hanno accettato di sgomberare da soli il capannone pacificamente.*


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per repubblica e Corriere la soluzione è stata risolta grazie al buon senso degli occupanti che hanno accettato di sgomberare da soli il capannone pacificamente.*


Buonsenso? Una banda di hippy tossici e falliti?


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

La lamorgese in tutto questo dimostra che governare seriamente si può, basta farlo. Ma lei era lì per superare Salvini, ovvero riportare lassismo e l'anarchia nella sicurezza pubblica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Due emissarie della trattativa


----------



## Sam (31 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> comunque, dopo lo sgombero, prevedo numerose manifestazioni antisistema nelle univerisità
> le bandierine '' la musica è un diritto''


Non capite niente. È cultura.
Leggete qui (fonte Facebook):


> Entro al #raveparty di #Modena
> C'è una ragazza vestita da Bianconiglio. La seguo
> 
> IL RACCONTO
> ...



Si mischia tutto: cultura, esperienze internazionali ecc.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per repubblica e Corriere la soluzione è stata risolta grazie al buon senso degli occupanti che hanno accettato di sgomberare da soli il capannone pacificamente.*



Qualche ospitata da Fazio per qualcuno di questi assennati. Fosse stato a Milano pure l'Ambrogino d'oro.

Simbolo di civiltà.

Magari anche una proposta di entrare in politica, visto il buon senso che manca a chi deve far sgomberare.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Qualche ospitata da Fazio per qualcuno di questi assennati. Fosse stato a Milano pure l'Ambrogino d'oro.
> 
> Simbolo di civiltà.
> 
> Magari anche una proposta di entrare in politica, visto il buon senso che manca a chi deve far sgomberare.


Il corriere ha addirittura scritto che i partecipanti stanno ripulendo il capannone. E poi ci si stupisce se l'Italia è in fondo alle classifiche per libertà ed obiettività di stampa.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due emissarie della trattativa



Gesù Cristo. Ma i genitori dove sono? La famiglia che fine ha fatto? Atto che genitore 1 e 2. Qui ci vuole Duterte.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il corriere ha addirittura scritto che i partecipanti stanno ripulendo il capannone. E poi ci si stupisce se l'Italia è in fondo alle classifiche per libertà ed obiettività di stampa.



Sì sì, c'era il live puntato solamente su due che pulivano e altri 200 strafatti attorno non inquadrati.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Detto questo, non viene da pensare che magari questo rave è stato "aiutato e pubblicizzato", se non proprio "organizzato", dal deep state, chiamiamolo così, progressista?

Magari sono stati chiamati pure i rinforzi dalla Francia, eh, "venite qui che c'è da far casino", così alimentiamo un po' di tensione e dimostriamo al mondo che siamo a rischio dittatura fascistahhh.

Che poi sarebbe normale, stessa cosa che succede con la tratta schiavistica nel Mediterraneo.

Vedi te se non ne è uscita una questione di stato al pari della guerra in ugraina, da questa una follia idiota come può esserla un rave.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gesù Cristo. Ma i genitori dove sono? La famiglia che fine ha fatto? Atto che genitore 1 e 2. Qui ci vuole Duterte.



I genitori dei minorenni sono stati chiamati dalla polizia a prendere i loro figli, perlomeno quelli identificati.

Saranno genitori tipo ferragnez, sempre sui social a farsi selfie...


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, non viene da pensare che magari questo rave è stato "aiutato e pubblicizzato", se non proprio "organizzato", dal deep state, chiamiamolo così, progressista?
> 
> Magari sono stati chiamati pure i rinforzi dalla Francia, eh, "venite qui che c'è da far casino", così alimentiamo un po' di tensione e dimostriamo al mondo che siamo a rischio dittatura fascistahhh.
> 
> ...


10 anni di PD hanno trasformato l'Italia nello zimbello d'Europa. Tra ONG trattate con tutti gli onori e rave party non fermati, è proprio l'immagine dell'Italia come Stato sovrano da ricostruire


----------



## Sam (31 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 10 anni di PD hanno trasformato l'Italia nello zimbello d'Europa. Tra ONG trattate con tutti gli onori e rave party non fermati, è proprio l'immagine dell'Italia come Stato sovrano da ricostruire


L’esempio classico è Milano.
Tra Pisapia e Sala è diventata una fogna a cielo aperto.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 10 anni di PD hanno trasformato l'Italia nello zimbello d'Europa. Tra ONG trattate con tutti gli onori e rave party non fermati, è proprio l'immagine dell'Italia come Stato sovrano da ricostruire



Speriamo che la gente si svegli.

Ma sarà dura, se non impossibile, vedi con quanta foga queste atrocità vengono difese, anche qui dentro nel forum, da qualcuno a libro paga dei fanatici sinistroidi.

Aspettiamoci anche di peggio, probabile che sarà notte fonda da ora in avanti, chissà che staranno progettando per spingere il paese ancora più nell'abisso.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la gente si svegli.
> 
> Ma sarà dura, se non impossibile, vedi con quanta foga queste atrocità vengono difese, anche qui dentro nel forum, da qualcuno a libro paga dei fanatici sinistroidi.
> 
> Aspettiamoci anche di peggio, probabile che sarà notte fonda da ora in avanti, chissà che staranno progettando per spingere il paese ancora più nell'abisso.


per me la maggior parte degli under 25 è compromessa, ma anche buona parte degli ultratrentenni


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me la maggior parte degli under 25 è compromessa, ma anche buona parte degli ultratrentenni



Credo proprio di sì.

Come detto anche troppe volte, questi mica sono scemi. Hanno occupato i tre settori veramente strategici, scuola, informazione e giustizia. 

Comandi questi e comandi il futuro del paese, formi le persone e stabilisci quello che è giusto o no.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Bolsonaro non è più presidente del Brasile. Il governo gli dia la cittadinanza italiana e faccia commissariare l'Emilia Romagna mettendolo presidente. Lì sì che ci vuole una bella cancel culture, in particolare Bologna.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bolsonaro non è più presidente del Brasile. Il governo gli dia la cittadinanza italiana e faccia commissariare l'Emilia Romagna mettendolo presidente. Lì sì che ci vuole una bella cancel culture, in particolare Bologna.


Il mio sogno!


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Interessante come siano sempre stati ordinati questi sgomberi ma ora con il governo dell' "ordine e disciplina" se ne parla così tanto


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *per me la maggior parte degli under 25* è compromessa, ma anche buona parte degli ultratrentenni


Solita boomerata di chi ha 60 anni e probabilmente a 20 anni andava in discoteca dove c'era più eroina che musica (non riferito a te)
Io ho 24 anni, e tantissimi come me di queste ****** dei rave ne sappiamo a malapena cosa siano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Interessante come *siano sempre stati ordinati questi sgomberi* ma ora con il governo dell' "ordine e disciplina" se ne parla così tanto



Davvero? Tipo il rave party durato un'intera settimana che si è svolto circa 1 anno fa?  
Con le forze dell'ordine (da noi pagate) che hanno dovuto aspettare i porci comodi dei tossichelli per ben 7 giorni (e senza intervenire)?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> *Interessante come siano sempre stati ordinati questi sgomberi* ma ora con il governo dell' "ordine e disciplina" se ne parla così tanto



in realtà no, la stessa Lamorgese lo ha dichiarato. Ma ne abbiamo già parlato.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Solita boomerata di chi ha 60 anni e probabilmente a 20 anni andava in discoteca dove c'era più eroina che musica (non riferito a te)
> Io ho 24 anni, e tantissimi come me di queste ****** dei rave ne sappiamo a malapena cosa siano


Sì concordo, ci sono discoteche e discoteche. Io con la scuola ci sono andato una manciata di volte e sono stati posti tranquillissimi. Resta il fatto che sono luoghi, per la maggior parte, potenzialmente pericolosi che andrebbero controllati ai limiti della militarizzazione.


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Davvero? Tipo il rave party durato un'intera settimana che si è svolto circa 1 anno fa?
> Con le forze dell'ordine (da noi pagate) che hanno dovuto aspettare i porci comodi dei tossichelli per ben 7 giorni (e senza intervenire)?





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> in realtà no, la stessa Lamorgese lo ha dichiarato. Ma ne abbiamo già parlato.


Ma voi vi fissate su quel particolare evento che per motivazioni politiche o chissà è partito un dibattito nazionale e l'ex ministro dell'interno ha fatto quella scelta 
Basta una rapida ricerca su quanti di questi raduni illegali si fanno che vengono sgomberati, ovviamente quando non si infila la politica di mezzo


----------



## ARKANA (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, non viene da pensare che magari questo rave è stato "aiutato e pubblicizzato", se non proprio "organizzato", dal deep state, chiamiamolo così, progressista?
> 
> Magari sono stati chiamati pure i rinforzi dalla Francia, eh, "venite qui che c'è da far casino", così alimentiamo un po' di tensione e dimostriamo al mondo che siamo a rischio dittatura fascistahhh.
> 
> ...


Ne dubito fortemente, da che mondo è mondo son sempre venute persone da fuori a parteciparvi, anche ad agosto 2021 ce ne fu uno che fece un clamore simile e la meloni non era ancora in carica.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi fissate su quel particolare evento che per motivazioni politiche o chissà è partito un dibattito nazionale e l'ex ministro dell'interno ha fatto quella scelta
> Basta una rapida ricerca su quanti di questi raduni illegali si fanno che vengono sgomberati, ovviamente quando non si infila la politica di mezzo


Pure io ci vedo tanta politica in mezzo, da una parte e dall'altra. La destra punta su questa notizia per far vedere che fanno rispettare gli ordini, la sinistra invece sul buonismo e prendere i voti comodi di questa gentaglia. I rave party sono diffusissimi e molti, appunto, vengono puniti.

Resta il fatto che i rave party sono al 99,9%, anzi mettiamoci pure il centesimo in più, luoghi di spaccio dove si riunisce tutto. Se dopo questo sgombero fanno una legge contro questi postacci, con sanzioni pesantissime, il governo ha tutta la mia stima.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure io ci vedo tanta politica in mezzo, da una parte e dall'altra. La destra punta su questa notizia per far vedere che fanno rispettare gli ordini, la sinistra invece sul buonismo e prendere i voti comodi di questa gentaglia. I rave party sono diffusissimi e molti, appunto, vengono puniti.
> 
> Resta il fatto che i rave party sono al 99,9%, anzi mettiamoci pure il centesimo in più, luoghi di spaccio dove si riunisce *tutto*. Se dopo questo sgombero fanno una legge contro questi postacci, con sanzioni pesantissime, il governo ha tutta la mia stima.


tutto il degrado giovanile*


----------



## ARKANA (31 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 10 anni di PD hanno trasformato l'Italia nello zimbello d'Europa. Tra ONG trattate con tutti gli onori e rave party non fermati, è proprio l'immagine dell'Italia come Stato sovrano da ricostruire


E già perchè i rave avvengono solo in Italia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi fissate su quel particolare evento che per motivazioni politiche o chissà è partito un dibattito nazionale e l'ex ministro dell'interno ha fatto quella scelta
> Basta una rapida ricerca su quanti di questi raduni illegali si fanno che vengono sgomberati, ovviamente quando non si infila la politica di mezzo



Non è questione di fissarsi, è una linea politica diversa con una volontà dichiarata di emettere dei nuovi decreti.
Se una cosa si può fare, la si fa. Senza giri ideologici.
Se a livello locale venivano sgombrati (io non ne conosco nella mia zona di casi del genere, sgombrati in anticipo, ma non posso parlare di tutta italia), non era certo la linea governativa come dichiarato dalla lamorgese, che considerava gli sgomberi illegittimi e voleva "monitorare" con tanto di scorte ai camper.

Non capisco al contrario la fissazione di non applaudire alla volontà di un governo nazionale di cambiare le leggi per eventi abusivi e illegittimi. Sgombero tra l'altro avvenuto senza spargimenti di sangue o manganellate, cosa che dovrebbe mettere teoricamente tutti d'accordo.
Non capisco io, ma fa lo stesso.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E già perchè i rave avvengono solo in Italia


Tu hai ragione, sono diffusissimi ahimè. Ma ciò non toglie che non è un male se l'Italia si mostra più severa degli altri paesi su certe questioni.


----------



## livestrong (31 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu hai ragione, sono diffusissimi ahimè. Ma ciò non toglie che non è un male se l'Italia si mostra più severa degli altri paesi su certe questioni.


Ma quello ok,nessuno lo mette in dubbio, solo non facciamo passare come se fosse la latrina del mondo, i problemi li abbiamo come li hanno tutti i paesi, solo che magari gli altri a differenza nostra non fanno i tafazzi sempre e comunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> E già perchè i rave avvengono solo in Italia


Di sicuro solo in Italia un'intera area politica difende e addirittura supporta chi sfida lo stato


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2022)

Io userei un' atomica tattica...


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì concordo, ci sono discoteche e discoteche. Io con la scuola ci sono andato una manciata di volte e sono stati posti tranquillissimi. Resta il fatto che sono luoghi, per la maggior parte, potenzialmente pericolosi che andrebbero controllati ai limiti della militarizzazione.


Le discoteche sono sicuramente posti di degrado, chi più chi meno
Il punto è che al solito le vecchie generazioni vanno a fare la morale a quelle nuove sulla base di 1000 deviati che vanno ai rave illegali a fronte di 50.000 che hanno la loro vita regolare e una volta a settimana vanno a prendersi una sbronza in discoteca


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Le discoteche sono sicuramente posti di degrado, chi più chi meno
> Il punto è che al solito le vecchie generazioni vanno a fare la morale a quelle nuove sulla base di 1000 deviati che vanno ai rave illegali a fronte di 50.000 che hanno la loro vita regolare e una volta a settimana vanno a prendersi una sbronza in discoteca


Però bisogna fare una distinzione. I rave party sono al 100% posti di degrado. Le discoteche, magari con un po' di selezione, possono anche essere bei posti di divertimento genuino. 

Ed io non vado alle discoteche eh, ne voglio fare l'avvocato. Diciamo che emersa ormai da un ventennio una concezione di divertimento giovanile estrema e trasgressiva complici i modelli che vengono loro proposti. E, di conseguenza, i posti dedicati a loro sono per lo più altrettanto messi male.


----------



## livestrong (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Le discoteche sono sicuramente posti di degrado, chi più chi meno
> Il punto è che al solito le vecchie generazioni vanno a fare la morale a quelle nuove sulla base di 1000 deviati che vanno ai rave illegali a fronte di 50.000 che hanno la loro vita regolare e una volta a settimana vanno a prendersi una sbronza in discoteca


Quando si invecchia, dar addosso ai giovani rappresenta un modo per far valere la propria esperienza di vita, un modo per consolarsi pensando alla morte che si avvicina... Lo dice uno che non è più di primo pelo. Molti di quelli che ora dan addosso a sti ragazzi che son andati al rave avran avuto genitori che si calavano acidi di ogni tipo negli anni '60. E che ora abbaiano contro i loro figli e nipoti: è il gioco delle parti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque, ultima cosa e poi passo e chiudo, l'attenzione mediatica su questo evento è tutta dei media nazionali opposti alla linea governativa. Forse nella speranza di beccare una manganellata.

Le dirette live in stile GF con le tlecamere in ogni angolo le hanno messe i vari Repubblica, Corriere e Fatto. Di là ci si è limitati ai soliti tweet di Salvini.


----------



## livestrong (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna fare una distinzione. I rave party sono al 100% posti di degrado. Le discoteche, magari con un po' di selezione, possono anche essere bei posti di divertimento genuino.
> 
> Ed io non vado alle discoteche eh, ne voglio fare l'avvocato. Diciamo che emersa ormai da un ventennio una concezione di divertimento giovanile estrema e trasgressiva complici i modelli che vengono loro proposti. E, di conseguenza, i posti dedicati a loro sono per lo più altrettanto messi male.


A me pare in realtà che le nuove generazioni le discoteche non se le caghino di pezza. Con netflix e i servizi streaming, i videogame e quant'altro mi pare le nuove generazioni abbiano trovato modi nuovi per divertirsi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Riapro. Evitiamo però il solito scontro generazionale con giudizi sommari, o richiudiamo e prendiamo provvedimenti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2022)

*Introdotto reato di 'invasione per raduni pericolosi.
Reclusione da 3 a 6 anni, multe da 1.000 a 10.000 euro e si procede d'ufficio se il fatto è commesso da più di 50 persone allo scopo di organizzare un raduno dal quale possa derivare un pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
E' sempre ordinata la confisca delle cose che servirono o furono destinate a commettere il reato e di quelle utilizzate per realizzare le finalità dell'occupazione.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Introdotto reato di 'invasione per raduni pericolosi.
> Reclusione da 3 a 6 anni, multe da 1.000 a 10.000 euro e si procede d'ufficio se il fatto è commesso da più di 50 persone allo scopo di organizzare un raduno dal quale possa derivare un pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
> E' sempre ordinata la confisca delle cose che servirono o furono destinate a commettere il reato e di quelle utilizzate per realizzare le finalità dell'occupazione.*



L'avevo letto poco fa. 
Mi sta bene la reclusione e la mega multa (la pagheranno quelli del PD che anche oggi li difendevano  ).

Però bisogna inasprire tutte le altre pene.
Se un organizzatore di questi rave party illegali rischia dai 3 ai 6 anni, mi aspetto che stupratori, pedofili e co ne facciano almeno 15 dentro. Almeno.
Troppo spesso non sono stati in carcere per neanche 1 giorno, liberi di poter nuovamente adescare e abusare nuove vittime.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Introdotto reato di 'invasione per raduni pericolosi.
> Reclusione da 3 a 6 anni, multe da 1.000 a 10.000 euro e si procede d'ufficio se il fatto è commesso da più di 50 persone allo scopo di organizzare un raduno dal quale possa derivare un pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
> E' sempre ordinata la confisca delle cose che servirono o furono destinate a commettere il reato e di quelle utilizzate per realizzare le finalità dell'occupazione.*


Bene qui. Male invece per le decisioni sulle mascherine negli ospedali, dove si sono cahati sotto delle regioni e del terrorismo di Repubblica e spazzatura varia.


----------



## Simo98 (31 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bene qui. Male invece per le decisioni sulle mascherine negli ospedali, dove si sono cahati sotto delle regioni e del terrorismo di Repubblica e spazzatura varia.


Le mascherine negli ospedali le lascerei obbligatorie anche quando il covid sarà un lontano ricordo, non capisco come non lo fosse prima del 2020
Ovviamente non tutti i reparti, per una visita oculistica non serve, ma in pronto soccorso o reparti a rischio assolutamente


----------



## ARKANA (31 Ottobre 2022)

Poi quando avrà finito di sgomberare questi 4 tossici da un capannone in disuso l'egregio dottor piantedosi potrebbe magari ricordarsi di sgomberare casapound? Visto che sono 20 anni che stanno OCCUPANDO ILLEGALMENTE un edificio PUBBLICO, però dei manganelli boys a quanto pare non interessa a nessuno.


----------



## TheKombo (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Introdotto reato di 'invasione per raduni pericolosi.
> Reclusione da 3 a 6 anni, multe da 1.000 a 10.000 euro e si procede d'ufficio se il fatto è commesso da più di 50 persone allo scopo di organizzare un raduno dal quale possa derivare un pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
> E' sempre ordinata la confisca delle cose che servirono o furono destinate a commettere il reato e di quelle utilizzate per realizzare le finalità dell'occupazione.*


Ottimo, eravamo tra gli ultimi paesi senza una precisa legislazione in merito.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Poi quando avrà finito di sgomberare questi 4 tossici da un capannone in disuso l'egregio dottor piantedosi potrebbe magari ricordarsi di sgomberare casapound? Visto che sono 20 anni che stanno OCCUPANDO ILLEGALMENTE un edificio PUBBLICO, però dei manganelli boys a quanto pare non interessa a nessuno.



Hai assolutamente ragione. Dico sul serio.

Però secondo me davi tutta un'altra impressione se ci mettevi anche i centri sociali e tanta altra roba.

Anche quelli di prima non hanno sgomberato Casapound. Questi, per ora, non sgomberano casapound e non sgomberano i centri sociali, sgomberano un raggruppamento di gente abbastanza sostanziosa (e forse anche un po' pericolosa per la loro salute, visto cosa circola), e in maniera "apolitica".

Che ne dici, potrebbe passare meglio come messaggio?


----------



## danjr (31 Ottobre 2022)

Fantastico, musica per le mie orecchie, tutto perfetto


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Introdotto reato di 'invasione per raduni pericolosi.
> Reclusione da 3 a 6 anni, multe da 1.000 a 10.000 euro e si procede d'ufficio se il fatto è commesso da più di 50 persone allo scopo di organizzare un raduno dal quale possa derivare un pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
> E' sempre ordinata la confisca delle cose che servirono o furono destinate a commettere il reato e di quelle utilizzate per realizzare le finalità dell'occupazione.*


immagino si estenda pure a manifestazioni e occupazioni non autorizzate giusto?


----------



## Sam (31 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Poi quando avrà finito di sgomberare questi 4 tossici da un capannone in disuso l'egregio dottor piantedosi potrebbe magari ricordarsi di sgomberare casapound? Visto che sono 20 anni che stanno OCCUPANDO ILLEGALMENTE un edificio PUBBLICO, però dei manganelli boys a quanto pare non interessa a nessuno.


Ora, mettendo da parte per un attimo il fatto che la sede di CPI di Via Napoleone III sarebbe da chiudere in quanto abusiva, ed è giusto che si proceda, così come per le altre.
Come mai citi solo CPI?
I centri sociali rossi sparsi per l'Italia sono in regola?


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ora, mettendo da parte per un attimo il fatto che la sede di CPI di Via Napoleone III sarebbe da chiudere in quanto abusiva, ed è giusto che si proceda, così come per le altre.
> Come mai citi solo CPI?
> I centri sociali rossi sparsi per l'Italia sono in regola?



Figurati, laddove si provasse a tassare le ricchezze e rimuovere l'evasione (probabile non lo faranno, chiaramente, ma per motivi trasversali che nulla hanno che vedere con l'ideologia politica, nonostante la si mascheri).

"Eh, 'sti maledetti tassano solo i ricchi evasori sinistroidi, fassisti !!!".

O tassano qualche azienda che ha come logo il simbolo del fascio, o niente. In ogni caso danneggeranno la gente che ci lavora, 'sti brutti maiali asserviti, facciamo intervenire i sindacati. Con il risultato che non devono fare nulla. Come quelli di prima, eh.

A quel punto, "Eh, 'sti maledetti non fanno niente, meglio quelli di prima, fassisti !!!"

Con il risultato che quindi tasseranno e ruberanno sempre più a noi stessi. Ma va bene così, dai. Siamo solo al prologo del teatrino, sai quante ne verranno fuori.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2022)

spero che sgomberino l'area San Siro da Salah e comitati alla prossima


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Introdotto reato di 'invasione per raduni pericolosi.
> Reclusione da 3 a 6 anni, multe da 1.000 a 10.000 euro e si procede d'ufficio se il fatto è commesso da più di 50 persone allo scopo di organizzare un raduno dal quale possa derivare un pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
> E' sempre ordinata la confisca delle cose che servirono o furono destinate a commettere il reato e di quelle utilizzate per realizzare le finalità dell'occupazione.*



Bene. Un poco di ordine farà bene a questa nostra Italia.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *i più di 3000 partecipanti si vogliono barricare nel capannone.*


Qui si ferma la mia comprensione di queste persone. Non ho capito, si appellavano al diritto di potersi sfasciare illegalmente dentro un capannone occupato in modo illecito?

Non generalizzo mai (o credo di non farlo) quindi, nonostante sia facile con 'sta gente prenderli tutti per dei completi idioti, cerco sempre di tenermi una piccola percentuale in cui sono io che non capisco. Ma così non li capisco più


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Qui si ferma la mia comprensione di queste persone. Non ho capito, si appellavano al diritto di potersi sfasciare illegalmente dentro un capannone occupato in modo illecito?
> 
> Non generalizzo mai (o credo di non farlo) quindi, nonostante sia facile con 'sta gente prenderli tutti per dei completi idioti, cerco sempre di tenermi una piccola percentuale in cui sono io che non capisco. Ma così non li capisco più



C’è poco da capire. Per me sono solo balordi e come tali vanno trattati. Basta con questo schifo di raduni illegali.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C’è poco da capire. Per me sono solo balordi e come tali vanno trattati. Basta con questo schifo di raduni illegali.


Sì, assolutamente. Sono chiaramente dei balordi. Cultura underground un corno, è illegale e si fanno del male.

Quello che mi ha in parte stupito è che pensavo quantomeno avessero la decenza di pensare 
"ok ci avete sgamato; ovviamente lo sappiamo che non si può fare, non siamo scemi. A questo punto andiamo a casa, troveremo altri lidi". 

Invece no, vogliono pure ragione, e perfino si lamentano del disturbo che lo Stato gli ha arrecato.

Io gli lascerei creare una Pratofungo reale, il paese fittizio de Il Visconte Dimezzato. Lì li lascerei liberi di spaccarsi. Però niente ambulanze al primo collasso, se la devono sbrigare loro.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sì, assolutamente. Sono chiaramente dei balordi. Cultura underground un corno, è illegale e si fanno del male.
> 
> Quello che mi ha in parte stupito è che pensavo quantomeno avessero la decenza di pensare
> "ok ci avete sgamato; ovviamente lo sappiamo che non si può fare, non siamo scemi. A questo punto andiamo a casa, troveremo altri lidi".
> ...



Purtroppo legalmente non si può fare.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Qui si ferma la mia comprensione di queste persone. Non ho capito, si appellavano al diritto di potersi sfasciare illegalmente dentro un capannone occupato in modo illecito?
> 
> Non generalizzo mai (o credo di non farlo) quindi, nonostante sia facile con 'sta gente prenderli tutti per dei completi idioti, cerco sempre di tenermi una piccola percentuale in cui sono io che non capisco. Ma così non li capisco più



Probabilmente (anzi, sicuramente) si barricano perché qualcuno gli ha detto che sono supportati da media (i soliti noti), parte delle istituzioni (certi prefetti) e anche da una (piccola? grande?) parte della popolazione.

Vedi tu anche dai commenti, e poi dimmi se siamo un paese normale o completamente fallito, visto che viene suggerito che, prima di occuparci di questa gente, va risistemata e tirata a lucido tutta la nazione, altrimenti sono solo azioni strumentali e ideologiche del governo. Di questo governo in particolare, ovviamente.


----------



## Maurizio91 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi fissate su quel particolare evento che per motivazioni politiche o chissà è partito un dibattito nazionale e l'ex ministro dell'interno ha fatto quella scelta
> Basta una rapida ricerca su quanti di questi raduni illegali si fanno che vengono sgomberati, ovviamente quando non si infila la politica di mezzo


Fai bene a sottolinearlo, pena l'incorrere in una distorsione della realtà:
Dobbiamo sempre diffidare dall'immaginarci la realtà in base alle 3-5-10 notizie del giorno; queste coprono una MINIMA parte di quello che accade.
Fare una gigantesca induzione del tema (da un caso particolare..generalizzo la realtà di quel tema), addirittura arrivando a spiegarsi sia il passato che il presente, porta senza dubbio a un margine di errore enorme


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente (anzi, sicuramente) si barricano perché qualcuno gli ha detto che sono supportati da media (i soliti noti), parte delle istituzioni (certi prefetti) e anche da una (piccola? grande?) parte della popolazione.
> 
> Vedi tu anche dai commenti, e poi dimmi se siamo un paese normale o completamente fallito, visto che viene suggerito che, prima di occuparci di questa gente, va risistemata e tirata a lucido tutta la nazione, altrimenti sono solo azioni strumentali e ideologiche del governo. Di questo governo in particolare, ovviamente.



Su questa situazione sono completamente d’accordo con te. Hanno fatto bene a sgomberare gente che se ne frega di ogni principio del vivere civile.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su questa situazione sono completamente d’accordo con te. Hanno fatto bene a sgomberare gente che se ne frega di ogni principio del vivere civile.



Benissimo, infatti si tratta di normale convivenza. Nessuno impedisce il divertimento, basta rimanere nei canoni del buon senso.

Quello che mi fa specie è che poi certa frangia ideologica parlava di "dovere civicohhh" per la pandemia, dove era assolutamente necessario rispettare la comunità, e chi non la intendeva doveva starsene recluso in casa con la spranga alla porta, o bruciato vivo.

Doppiopesismo sfrontato e anche un po' stupidamente banale, e si nota benissimo, inutile trincerarsi dietro "cultura", "musica", e altre fesserie accampate come scuse, che se ne accorge anche un bambino dell'asilo.

Mah, mi chiedo sempre a che livello di malafede siamo, perché di malafede si tratta, non è semplice insanità mentale.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Benissimo, infatti si tratta di normale convivenza. Nessuno impedisce il divertimento, basta rimanere nei canoni del buon senso.
> 
> Quello che mi fa specie è che poi certa frangia ideologica parlava di "dovere civicohhh" per la pandemia, dove era assolutamente necessario rispettare la comunità, e chi non la intendeva doveva starsene recluso in casa con la spranga alla porta, o bruciato vivo.
> 
> ...



Queste ammucchiate illegali sono ampiamente annunciate via social e pertanto evitabili con una normale opera di prevenzione.
Chi le ritiene manifestazioni culturali o ricreative ha seri problemi.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Queste ammucchiate illegali sono ampiamente annunciate via social e pertanto evitabili con una normale opera di prevenzione.
> Chi le ritiene manifestazioni culturali o ricreative ha seri problemi.



Sai bene che via social viene tenuto sotto controllo solo chi inveisce contro la Segre, i vairologi o qualche altro mentecatto del partito giusto. Speriamo che 'sta cosa cambi ma ho i miei dubbi.

I seri problemi ognuno li ha con la propria coscienza, se questa è cultura allora mandi al rave il proprio figlio, così lo arricchisce.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ottimo mettere fine a tutte queste illegalità, pugno duro sempre e comunque per me è ok.

Come già detto, l'importante è che non venga fatto solo a favore di telecamera.

Perdonatemi, ma i legaioli ormai li conosco troppo bene.


----------



## Sam (31 Ottobre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sì, assolutamente. Sono chiaramente dei balordi. Cultura underground un corno, è illegale e si fanno del male.
> 
> Quello che mi ha in parte stupito è che pensavo quantomeno avessero la decenza di pensare
> "ok ci avete sgamato; ovviamente lo sappiamo che non si può fare, non siamo scemi. A questo punto andiamo a casa, troveremo altri lidi".
> ...


Certo! Come quando li becchi in fattanza e li porti al SERT, e loro si appellano all'uso ricreativo.
Pensano pure di aver ragione.

Secondo la loro narrazione, sei tu il bacchettone che sta andando a rompere le palle, non loro che organizzano un evento illegalmente, occupando abusivamente uno stabile (che tra l'altro aveva dentro pezzi di AMIANTO, quindi sei doppiamente un'idiota) e drogandoti fino al collasso.

Siamo alla follia.
Il problema, Maurizio, è che non puoi lasciarli da soli. Questi fatti fino al midollo non sai neanche che cavolo possono andare a combinare.
Strafatti si mettono in macchina e Dio sa cosa succede. Non tanto per loro, ma per chi incrocia la loro strada.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai bene che via social viene tenuto sotto controllo solo chi inveisce contro la Segre, i vairologi o qualche altro mentecatto del partito giusto. Speriamo che 'sta cosa cambi ma ho i miei dubbi.
> 
> I seri problemi ognuno li ha con la propria coscienza, *se questa è cultura allora mandi al rave il proprio figlio, così lo arricchisce.*



Mica scemi. I pargoli li allevano nelle scuole private. Gli idioti dei rave sono il gregge da controllare.


----------



## Sam (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sai bene che via social viene tenuto sotto controllo solo chi inveisce contro la Segre, i vairologi o qualche altro mentecatto del partito giusto. Speriamo che 'sta cosa cambi ma ho i miei dubbi.
> 
> *I seri problemi ognuno li ha con la propria coscienza, se questa è cultura allora mandi al rave il proprio figlio, così lo arricchisce.*


La cosa divertente è stato leggere un messaggio idiota di uno di loro che scriveva che la cultura partiva dal basso e che noi borghesi non potevamo capire, dato che la borghesia non aveva mai prodotto nulla per la cultura.

Poi però vai a vedere chi è questa gente e scopri che sono figli di papà pieni zeppi di soldi, che fanno i punkabbestia, perché tanto alla bisogna c'è la carta di credito del papi.
E io di questi ne ho conosciuti. Ne conoscevo uno che faceva il raver e poi a casa aveva parcheggiata la Corvette.
O un altro che ha speso l'ira di Dio in scuole private.

E i borghesi secondo loro sarebbero gli altri. Degni figli degli ipocriti sessantottini che hanno creato la Sinistra progressista attuale.


----------



## ARKANA (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione. Dico sul serio.
> 
> Però secondo me davi tutta un'altra impressione se ci mettevi anche i centri sociali e tanta altra roba.
> 
> ...





Sam ha scritto:


> Ora, mettendo da parte per un attimo il fatto che la sede di CPI di Via Napoleone III sarebbe da chiudere in quanto abusiva, ed è giusto che si proceda, così come per le altre.
> Come mai citi solo CPI?
> I centri sociali rossi sparsi per l'Italia sono in regola?


Avete ragione non li ho citati, come non ho citate anche tutti gli immobili in centro a Roma e non solo dati aggratis alle alte cariche vaticane, se dovessi fare la lista di tutti quelli che andrebbero sgomberati finirei domani mattina, ho citato il palazzo di casapound perchè è il primo che mi è venuto in mente e perchè personalmente non lo reputo sullo stesso livello di "gravità" di un centro sociale (probabilmente dal vostro punto di vista sarà il contrario, ci stà, dipende sempre da che punto guardi li cosa) io comunque non frequento ne l'uno ne l'altro quindi per quanto mi riguarda che sgombrassero tutto quello che c'è da sgombrare senza ogni volta farne un caso di stato altrimenti non ci salviamo più


----------



## Sam (1 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Avete ragione non li ho citati, come non ho citate anche tutti gli immobili in centro a Roma e non solo dati aggratis alle alte cariche vaticane, se dovessi fare la lista di tutti quelli che andrebbero sgomberati finirei domani mattina, ho citato il palazzo di casapound perchè è il primo che mi è venuto in mente e perchè personalmente non lo reputo sullo stesso livello di "gravità" di un centro sociale (*probabilmente dal vostro punto di vista sarà il contrario, ci stà, dipende sempre da che punto guardi li cosa*) io comunque non frequento ne l'uno ne l'altro quindi per quanto mi riguarda che sgombrassero tutto quello che c'è da sgombrare senza ogni volta farne un caso di stato altrimenti non ci salviamo più


No, guarda. Da un punto di vista legale, ma anche politico, per me gli pseudo-fascisti (molto pseudo e poco fascisti) di CPI valgono un centro sociale rosso qualsiasi.
Non ne faccio una questione politica.

Però se dobbiamo parlarne da un punto di vista di effettiva gravità e di impatto sociale, tralasciando le idee politiche, allora perdonami, però CPI in questi ultimi anni ha donato spesa gratis a diverse famiglie romane povere. E non famiglie fasciste, tanto che molti intervistati asserirono persino di non interessarsi alla diatriba fascismo sì o no, visto che come era ovvio avevano ben altri problemi.

I centri sociali rossi invece sono da sempre luoghi di spaccio e sono violenti tanto quanto lo sono in CPI, e per giunta sono frequentati spesso e volentieri dalla stessa gente che va in questi rave party. E hanno anche l'aggravante di essere direttamente protetti dai partiti di Sinistra, che li usano come braccio armato sulla strada.

E ribadisco che non difendo CasaPound, né sostengo il loro movimento. Anzi, forse sarebbe il caso che si limitassero al volontariato e lasciassero perdere il fascismo, visto che fanno più danni loro che gli antifascisti da pastasciutta.

Per come la vedo io, lascerei da parte la gravità e rimarrei concentrato sulla questione sgombero.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Migliaia di persone, tra cui molti stranieri, hanno raggiunto tra la serata di ieri e la notte un capannone abbandonato a nord di Modena, per partecipare a un mega rave party di Halloween, il "Witchtek", a base di droghe pesanti e alcool.
> Il neo ministro dell'interno Piantedosi ordina lo sgombero immediato del rave party. Per motivi di sicurezza chiuse temporaneamente le uscite autostradali sull'A22 a Carpi e Campogalliano, Modena Nord e Sud in A1.
> Da domani si passa subito alle norme legislative, forse tramite decreto: sgomberi immediati in caso di segnalazioni, sequestro e confisca dei mezzi utilizzati, degli strumenti e delle apparecchiature.


Ma non c'è il rischio che tra i raduni non organizzati si possano ricomprendere anche manifestazioni non gradite dal governo? Visto quello che è successo negli ultimi due anni la cosa mi farebbe preoccupare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

*Sequestrato impanto audio del rave di Modena. Fermati 14 autocarri con strumenti musicali, mixer e casse, per un valore di 150.000 euro.
14 organizzatori denunciati: 13 italiani e un olandese. In serata fermati e identificati 25 raver olandesi allontanati dalla Polstrada che restavano con 6 camper.*


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sequestrato impanto audio del rave di Modena. Fermati 14 autocarri con strumenti musicali, mixer e casse, per un valore di 150.000 euro.
> 14 organizzatori denunciati: 13 italiani e un olandese. In serata fermati e identificati 25 raver olandesi allontanati dalla Polstrada che restavano con 6 camper.*


poveracci i service audio che hanno affittato l'impianto a sti scalmanati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

*PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*


Pdioti fino in fondo sti qua


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*


Il PD non perde mai l'occasione di dimostrarsi un partito cialtronesco e ridicolo...


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*



Mah, vediamo cosa prevede il decreto prima di dire che serve ad arginare ogni forma di aggregazione...


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*



Questi infatti vorrebbero un rave gigantesco, tutto il paese a drogarsi, così con la gente rimbambita si governa meglio.

Ragazzi, e questi prendono voti. Fomentano l'occupazione nelle scuole, eh, si studia di più e ci si costruisce un domani in questa maniera. Fossi uno studente andrei a mettere a ferro e fuoco oggi stesso la sede di partito di questi criminali.

Un paese distrutto, per 'sti maledetti schifosi e chi li sostiene.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*


Se lo fosse meglio ancora


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*


ne guadagnerebbero i ragazzi seri


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *PD: "Il decreto anti rave è un pretesto per punire i giovani oppositori universitari e liceali che occupano le scuole."*


Strano che abbiano perso le elezioni


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2022)

domanda, ma a tutti voi che vi stracciavate le vesti per "l'attacco ignobile contro la liberta'" durante i vari locchedaun, ora come mai gridate di gioia per un provvedimento che e' clamorosamente disegnato per limitare la liberta' di espressione e di associazione? Siete contenti ora? Davvero non capite che i rave non centrano una fava?


----------



## Gas (1 Novembre 2022)

È facile riunire l'opinione delle masse contro un rave (parola alla quale viene per forzatamente data accezione negativa, se avete mai partecipato a un evento del genere saprete che è colmo di ragazzi/e tolleranti e distaccati dalle politiche di massa) per distogliere l'attenzione dai veri cancri del mondo.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sequestrato impanto audio del rave di Modena. Fermati 14 autocarri con strumenti musicali, mixer e casse, per un valore di 150.000 euro.
> 14 organizzatori denunciati: 13 italiani e un olandese. In serata fermati e identificati 25 raver olandesi allontanati dalla Polstrada che restavano con 6 camper.*


Goduria


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> domanda, ma a tutti voi che vi stracciavate le vesti per "l'attacco ignobile contro la liberta'" durante i vari locchedaun, ora come mai gridate di gioia per un provvedimento che e' clamorosamente disegnato per limitare la liberta' di espressione e di associazione? Siete contenti ora? Davvero non capite che i rave non centrano una fava?



Se non ti spiaze ho subito l'attacco alla libertà per i logdauns, e quindi li subisco adesso. Se non mi mettevano in logdaun non andavo a ballare mezzo drogato in un capannone fatiscente in modo illegale, andavo al lavoro e a fare passeggiate.

Perciò inventatene un'altra che è meglio.

Risposta idiota per una tua polemica ampiamente fuori luogo e pretestuosa. Mi meraviglio di te, guarda, sono esterrefatto. E' davvero l'unico modo per esprimersi quello del rave? Ma per piacere, dai, che siamo tutti adulti.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se non ti spiaze ho subito l'attacco alla libertà per i logdauns, e quindi li subisco adesso. Se non mi mettevano in logdaun non andavo a ballare mezzo drogato in un capannone fatiscente in modo illegale, andavo al lavoro e a fare passeggiate.
> 
> Perciò inventatene un'altra che è meglio.
> 
> Risposta idiota per una tua polemica ampiamente fuori luogo e pretestuosa. Mi meraviglio di te, guarda, sono esterrefatto. E' davvero l'unico modo per esprimersi quello del rave? Ma per piacere, dai, che siamo tutti adulti.



infatti ho detto che i rave non centrano niente. Il rave in questione, cosi come tutti gli altri, prevedono l'occupazione abusiva di strutture private. Su quello non sono d'accordo. Nel thread del rave avevo anche scritto "mandate una divisione corazzata". Pero' questo provvedimento per come e' strutturato potra' essere usato per controllare effettivamente ogni tipo di evento pubblico, paradossalmente se faccio un battesimo con 50 persone al ristorante e metto musica alta, arriva la polizia, mi sgombera e mi sequestra tutto. Se a voi pare normale..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

*Letta: "Ritirare immediatamente il comma."
Fratoianni: "A rischio cortei sindacali, mobilitazioni studentesche e proteste comitati."*


----------



## TheKombo (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Ritirare immediatamente il comma."
> Fratoianni: "A rischio cortei sindacali, mobilitazioni studentesche e proteste comitati."*


Oddiooooo il fascismoooooooo !!!!!
Con questa pseudo-opposizione la Meloni governa 10 anni in carrozza. Che


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Ritirare immediatamente il comma."
> Fratoianni: "A rischio cortei sindacali, mobilitazioni studentesche e proteste comitati."*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> domanda, ma a tutti voi che vi stracciavate le vesti per "l'attacco ignobile contro la liberta'" durante i vari locchedaun, ora come mai gridate di gioia per un provvedimento che e' clamorosamente disegnato per limitare la liberta' di espressione e di associazione? Siete contenti ora? Davvero non capite che i rave non centrano una fava?


Ah guarda, se la legge è esclusivamente contro i rave a me va bene. Ma se è come dici tu, allora sì che c'è da preoccuparsi. Io non tifo per nessuna controparte politica, sono per le cose giuste. Ma se tipo tornassero le restrizioni di una volta e qualcuno volesse fare una protesta, tu dici che sarebbe ugualmente punito? Premetto che io, ogni volta che accadono questi episodi mediatici sono sempre scettico e l'ho detto post prima. Con questo, ciò non toglie che quei ragazzi vadano puniti.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto che i rave non centrano niente. Il rave in questione, cosi come tutti gli altri, prevedono l'occupazione abusiva di strutture private. Su quello non sono d'accordo. Nel thread del rave avevo anche scritto "mandate una divisione corazzata". Pero' questo provvedimento per come e' strutturato potra' essere usato per controllare effettivamente ogni tipo di evento pubblico, paradossalmente se faccio un battesimo con 50 persone al ristorante e metto musica alta, arriva la polizia, mi sgombera e mi sequestra tutto. Se a voi pare normale..


un battesimo, a meno che tu non abbia una famiglia dell'est, non credo sia un evento pericoloso. Tra l'altro gli eventi non autorizzati sono sempre stati perseguiti dalle forze dell'ordine (quante volte gli organizzatori di eventi fanno la soffiata per fa chiudere la concorrenza..)
Penso che non ci saranno problemi con le manifestazioni autorizzate, per le occupazioni abusive tipo quelle universitarie, agiranno solo quando si scalderanno gli animi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Reato di invasione per raduni pericolosi con pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.

Veramente stiamo parlando di feste in locali o battesimi? Veramente?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, se la legge è esclusivamente contro i rave a me va bene. Ma se è come dici tu, allora sì che c'è da preoccuparsi. Io non tifo per nessuna controparte politica, sono per le cose giuste. Ma se tipo tornassero le restrizioni di una volta e qualcuno volesse fare una protesta, tu dici che sarebbe ugualmente punito? Premetto che io, ogni volta che accadono questi episodi mediatici sono sempre scettico e l'ho detto post prima. Con questo, ciò non toglie che quei ragazzi vadano puniti.


Comunque si parla anche di "invasione arbitraria di terreni o edifici altrui, pubblici o privati". Ecco, ogni raduno in buona fede penso che questa cosa la rispetterà.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, se la legge è esclusivamente contro i rave a me va bene. Ma se è come dici tu, allora sì che c'è da preoccuparsi. Io non tifo per nessuna controparte politica, sono per le cose giuste. Ma se tipo tornassero le restrizioni di una volta e qualcuno volesse fare una protesta, tu dici che sarebbe ugualmente punito? Premetto che io, ogni volta che accadono questi episodi mediatici sono sempre scettico e l'ho detto post prima. Con questo, ciò non toglie che quei ragazzi vadano puniti.



la penso esattamente cosi, essere contrari a questo provvedimento non significa voler provocare o stare dalla parte del Pd


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto che i rave non centrano niente. Il rave in questione, cosi come tutti gli altri, prevedono l'occupazione abusiva di strutture private. Su quello non sono d'accordo. Nel thread del rave avevo anche scritto "mandate una divisione corazzata". Pero' questo provvedimento per come e' strutturato potra' essere usato per controllare effettivamente ogni tipo di evento pubblico, paradossalmente se faccio un battesimo con 50 persone al ristorante e metto musica alta, arriva la polizia, mi sgombera e mi sequestra tutto. Se a voi pare normale..


Tu chiaramente sei preoccupato dei cavilli che possono provocare certi decreti, però come hanno detto prima, è specificato che sono puniti i raduni che mettono in pericolo "l'incolumità pubblica, l'ordine pubblico o la sanità pubblica". 

Poi è anche vero che se ci fosse un governo tipo Draghi, quest'ultimo potrebbe punire un raduno no Green Pass per il fatto della "sanità pubblica" con la scusa che gli assembramenti che provocano contagi allora è un altro conto. Ma si sa che ogni governo interpreta le leggi come vuole, ma la legge di per sé, penso, sia scritta bene e perciò trova il mio appoggio.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto che i rave non centrano niente. Il rave in questione, cosi come tutti gli altri, prevedono l'occupazione abusiva di strutture private. Su quello non sono d'accordo. Nel thread del rave avevo anche scritto "mandate una divisione corazzata". Pero' questo provvedimento per come e' strutturato potra' essere usato per controllare effettivamente ogni tipo di evento pubblico, paradossalmente se faccio un battesimo con 50 persone al ristorante e metto musica alta, arriva la polizia, mi sgombera e mi sequestra tutto. Se a voi pare normale..



Fai il processo all'intenzione.

Io non ho niente da dire contro questo provvedimento che è sacrosanto oltreché obiettivamente giusto.

Inoltre è un provvedimento limitato a una frazione infinitesima di popolazione e di territorio, a fronte di un sommovimento mediatico chiaramente in malafede e fazioso, come il tuo commento.

I lockdowns sono stati un provvedimento esteso a tutta la nazione, esagerato e reso teatrale, nonché falsamente "scientifico", e che ha danneggiato gente e attività che c'entrava relativamente, se non zero, come si constata anche alla luce delle ultime rivelazioni (ampiamente anticipate qui dentro).

Tu parli di "mandare le divisioni corazzate", quando abbiamo letto (ed io mi sono sentito dire da utenti del forum, da plurivaccinato) che si doveva stare chiusi in casa e muti, e sui media i criminali del regime cianciavano esplicitamente di punizioni corporali per chi non seguiva alla lettera la dittatura sanitaria.

Ma fatemi il piacere, su. Non portiamo i paragoni con le storielle da fanatismo terroristico solo per andare contro.

Per la pandemia ed i vaccini è emerso chiaramente qualcosa di economicamente losco, qui a chi giova veramente? Temi per i guadagni degli spacciatori?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu chiaramente sei preoccupato dei cavilli che possono provocare certi decreti, però come hanno detto prima, è specificato che sono puniti i raduni che mettono in pericolo "l'incolumità pubblica, l'ordine pubblico o la sanità pubblica".
> 
> Poi è anche vero che se ci fosse un governo tipo Draghi, quest'ultimo potrebbe punire un raduno no Green Pass per il fatto della "sanità pubblica" con la scusa che gli assembramenti che provocano contagi allora è un altro conto. Ma si sa che ogni governo interpreta le leggi come vuole, ma la legge di per sé, penso, sia scritta bene e perciò trova il mio appoggio.


Come è anche specificato "invasione arbitraria di terreni o edifici altrui, pubblici o privati". Punto importantissimo questo, che cambia anche il contesto delle parti riguardanti "l'incolumità pubblica, ordine pubblico" ecc.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fai il processo all'intenzione.
> 
> Io non ho niente da dire contro questo provvedimento che è sacrosanto oltreché obiettivamente giusto.
> 
> ...



quindi se un imprenditore italiano decide di delocalizzare in Romania e licenziare 150 operai, e questi giustamente vogliono protestare e occupano la fabbrica, tu vai e li arresti giusto? Ho detto di lasciare stare i rave di cui non me ne frega proprio niente. Veramente non capisco come fate a dire che e' un provvedimento giusto


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quindi se un imprenditore italiano decide di delocalizzare in Romania e licenziare 150 operai, e questi giustamente vogliono protestare e occupano la fabbrica, tu vai e li arresti giusto? Ho detto di lasciare stare i rave di cui non me ne frega proprio niente. Veramente non capisco come fate a dire che e' un provvedimento giusto



Gli operai protestano per difendere il loro lavoro e le loro famiglie.

Non verranno arrestati, verrano proprio giustiziati sul posto, eh.

Ma veramente insisti? Vabbè, guarda, hai ragione, lasciamo perdere che non mi va di discutere a questi livelli, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Marilson (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli operai protestano per difendere il loro lavoro e le loro famiglie.
> 
> Non verranno arrestati, verrano proprio giustiziati sul posto, eh.
> 
> Ma veramente insisti? Vabbè, guarda, hai ragione, lasciamo perdere che non mi va di discutere a questi livelli, abbi pazienza.



e la discrezionalita' chi la applica? Vai tu a parlare con il questore davanti alla fabbrica? Se c'e' una legge va applicata, 150 operai che occupano la fabbrica vanno sgomberati esattamente come gli studenti del liceo o quelli del rave. La legge copre tutti questi eventi senza differenziare.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Novembre 2022)

Il 90% che frequenta questi rave “party” sono il degrado umano della società civile.
Non sono tutti ovviamente criminali, ci mancherebbe (anche se sicuramente son presenti spacciatori ecc), ma anche la % che non farebbe male ad una mosca sta di sicuro facendo un reato occupando terreni privati e sopratutto sta facendo del male, in primis a se stesso visto l’alcool e le droghe che girano in quegli ambienti.

Giusto smantellare ogni rave party presente e futuro. Sono ambienti tossici per la società e per le persone che in qualche modo si trovano a farne parte (alcuni magari non perché ci credono, magari spinte solo da curiosità o di passaggio per accompagnare amici/amiche).


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

Comunque, come ho detto prima, zero pietà per i raduni di droga e robe varie. Però, effettivamente, nel decreto si potevano puntualizzare le circostanze. Se dovessero pensare ad una modifica per dare delle precisazioni, magari inserendo tra parentesi proprio il termine "rave-party" non sarebbe male. 

Ridicole e schifose ovviamente le opposizioni, che ora fanno i difensori delle proteste, mentre quando erano al governo si giravano dall'altra parte, magari anche con tanto di risate, mentre venivano gettati gli idranti sui portuali.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il 90% che frequenta questi rave “party” sono il degrado umano della società civile.
> Non sono tutti ovviamente criminali, ci mancherebbe (anche se sicuramente son presenti spacciatori ecc), ma anche la % che non farebbe male ad una mosca sta di sicuro facendo un reato occupando terreni privati e sopratutto sta facendo del male, in primis a se stesso visto l’alcool e le droghe che girano in quegli ambienti.
> 
> Giusto smantellare ogni rave party presente e futuro. Sono ambienti tossici per la società e per le persone che in qualche modo si trovano a farne parte (alcuni magari non perché ci credono, magari spinte solo da curiosità o di passaggio per accompagnare amici/amiche).


Tra l'altro sono sicuro che i ragazzi per bene presenti al rave ( ci sta è sempre un divertimento e non per forza ci si deve drogare) , abbiano abbandonato l'evento già al primo avvertimento della polizia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Novembre 2022)

Quelli che vanno contro alla chiusura di questi maledetti Rave, probabilmente non hanno figli o fratelli. Perché nessun padre o famigliare, vorrebbe vedere il proprio figlio o fratello ad una festa del genere. 

Mamma mia oh, anche le cose più banali bisogna puntualizzare.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quelli che vanno contro alla chiusura di questi maledetti Rave, probabilmente non hanno figli o fratelli. Perché nessun padre o famigliare, vorrebbe vedere il proprio figlio o fratello ad una festa del genere.
> 
> Mamma mia oh, anche le cose più banali bisogna puntualizzare.


Aggiungo che poi questi rave li chiamano "Party". Ma Party cosa? Dov'è la festa in un luogo del genere? Qua ci vorrebbe il lanciafiamme, non sulla gente onesta che sceglie di vivere liberamente senza rompere le scatole a nessuno come voleva un governatore della mia zona.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e la discrezionalita' chi la applica? Vai tu a parlare con il questore davanti alla fabbrica? Se c'e' una legge va applicata, 150 operai che occupano la fabbrica vanno sgomberati esattamente come gli studenti del liceo o quelli del rave. La legge copre tutti questi eventi senza differenziare.



Applicheranno la solita discrezionalità che è stata applicata mandando l'esercito a controllare i cittadini per i lockdowns, mentre le risorse se ne stavano tranquillamente a spacciare, per ritornare al tuo discorso iniziale.

E' facile che stiamo chiaramente perdendo tutti la libertà d'ora in avanti, e con queste leggi. Poi mi spieghi come formuleresti una legge in modo da discriminare due episodi così dannatamente discordi come un rave e una protesta legittima, a meno di mettere sul solito piano una banda di strafatti e degli operai, operai che si sentiranno offesi dal tuo accostamento.

Comunque ti ho detto che hai ragione, chiuso il discorso per me. Replica pure ma non rispondo.


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la penso esattamente cosi, essere contrari a questo provvedimento non significa voler provocare o stare dalla parte del Pd


Ma si tratta di un biscottino che hanno voluto dare a una parte del loro elettorato: i rave erano illegali anche prima, così come era illegale occupare terreni altrui. Ma non diciamolo troppo forte, se no qualcuno ci resta male.
Passata la sbornia, andrà tutto nel dimenticatoio.
Semmai, è grave che si sia approvato un decreto-legge, per di più in materia penale, nonostante palesemente non si sia in presenza di quei “casi straordinari di necessità e urgenza” che la Costituzione richiede per l’esercizio temporaneo del potere legislativo da parte del governo. Vedremo Mattarella cosa farà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vedremo Mattarella cosa farà.



Speriamo sia un provvedimento illegale e osceno come pensano alcuni di voi, così Mattarella lo firmerà sicuramente.
Deve essere coerente, così ha fatto negli ultimi anni per ogni oscenità che gli proponevano Conte 2 e Draghi.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma si tratta di un biscottino che hanno voluto dare a una parte del loro elettorato: i rave erano illegali anche prima, così come era illegale occupare terreni altrui. Ma non diciamolo troppo forte, se no qualcuno ci resta male.
> Passata la sbornia, andrà tutto nel dimenticatoio.
> Semmai, è grave che si sia approvato un decreto-legge, per di più in materia penale, nonostante palesemente non si sia in presenza di quei “casi straordinari di necessità e urgenza” che la Costituzione richiede per l’esercizio temporaneo del potere legislativo da parte del governo. Vedremo Mattarella cosa farà.



Chiaramente se Mattarella non invalida tutto, diventa un fascistahhh.

Per quanto riguarda leggi già esistenti, allora non si capisce tutto il casino per il DDL Zan. Ma forse sono io che ho le allucinazioni. Mi fermo qui altrimenti c'è il discorso dei decreti, lasciamo perdere. Ma "si sapeva", per dirla con altri eufemismi, che sarebbe esploso il bubbone con questo governo. Tranquilli, niente del quale stupirsi, magari a breve arrivano i volantini a casa per protestare contro questi provvedimenti e supportare i raves, chissà firmati da chi.

Dovete soltanto dire un banale cosa: indipendentemente da qualsiasi altra situazione, se questo rave va sgomberato o no. E' facile, eh, basta scrivere "sì" o "no".

Se è "no", Dio non voglia che ve ne piantano uno accanto a casa, magari invadendovela. E allora, ROTFL.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia un provvedimento illegale e osceno come pensano alcuni di voi, così Mattarella lo firmerà sicuramente.
> Deve essere coerente, così ha fatto negli ultimi anni per ogni oscenità che gli proponevano Conte 2 e Draghi.



Sai bene che Mattarella NON può evitare di farlo - salvo I casi previsti dalla Costituzione- perché non è suo compito valutare *nel merito *le leggi.


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente se Mattarella non invalida tutto, diventa un fascistahhh.


Siamo in presenza di un caso “straordinario di necessità e urgenza”?



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda leggi già esistenti, allora non si capisce tutto il casino per il DDL Zan. Ma forse sono io che ho le allucinazioni.


Io ho sempre detto che quella sul DDL Zan era una battaglia puramente ideologica sia parte di entrambe le fazioni.
Tu non eri quello che diceva che era inutile perdere tempo perché già c’erano norme? Per i rave invece non ci sono?



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dovete


Era ora che ti decidessi a riconoscermi il rispetto, la deferenza e l’ossequio che mi devi dandomi del voi. Magari la prossima volta puoi evitare il tono imperativo e aggiungere “Vostra Altissima Grazia”, ma apprezzo il passo avanti.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> soltanto dire un banale cosa: indipendentemente da qualsiasi altra situazione, se questo rave va sgomberato o no. E' facile, eh, basta scrivere "sì" o "no".


Ho già scritto di sì. Fa sorridere che si sia scritto(in modo maldestro) un decreto-legge ad hoc la domenica pomeriggio-sera per una questione che si è risolta tranquillamente dopo poche ore. Siamo a livelli della FIGC che apre fascicoli per i cori di Theo alle 8 di sera di domenica, eh.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Applicheranno la solita discrezionalità che è stata applicata mandando l'esercito a controllare i cittadini per i lockdowns, mentre le risorse se ne stavano tranquillamente a spacciare, per ritornare al tuo discorso iniziale.
> 
> E' facile che stiamo chiaramente perdendo tutti la libertà d'ora in avanti, e con queste leggi. Poi mi spieghi come formuleresti una legge in modo da discriminare due episodi così dannatamente discordi come un rave e una protesta legittima, a meno di mettere sul solito piano una banda di strafatti e degli operai, operai che si sentiranno offesi dal tuo accostamento.
> 
> Comunque ti ho detto che hai ragione, chiuso il discorso per me. Replica pure ma non rispondo.


Gabri non so se hai letto la legge ma è molto ambigua, letteralmente parla di qualsiasi raduno sopra le 50 persone che sia pericoloso per l'ordine o la salute pubblica... Ciò significa che anche coloro che protestavano contro il GP sarebbero stati passibili di 3/6 anni di carcere.

Mi domando se non fosse possibile scrivere "rave party" nella legge, oppure è volutamente scritta così 

Comunque, la volontà politica di fare finire questi eventi c'è e si vedeva già (bene), non capisco il perché sia servita un'altra legge, poi ci domandiamo perché abbiamo 10 volte il numero di leggi degli altri paesi civili


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Siamo in presenza di un caso “straordinario di necessità e urgenza”?



No, assolutamente.

Come ripeto, occupare abusivamente può essere ignorato. Giustamente ci sono tante altre occupazioni abusive, riconosco che qui non c'è necessità.

Poi si sa che lì dentro accadono certe cose, ma chissenefrega. Qualsiasi sgombero non è mai necessario dato che ce ne sono altri da fare, perciò non iniziamo a sgomberare mai niente.

Poi tenuto conto che sembra un'invasione straniera, con flotte di francesi e nordeuropei, boh.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre detto che quella sul DDL Zan era una battaglia puramente ideologica sia parte di entrambe le fazioni.
> Tu non eri quello che diceva che era inutile perdere tempo perché già c’erano norme? Per i rave invece non ci sono?



E infatti cercano di applicare. Ma siccome ci sono prefetti che non vogliono cooperare, è forse necessario rinforzare la cosa. Ma non basta, visto che oltre ai prefetti ci si mette pure qualcun altro. E chissà a quale fazione politica appartiene 'sta gente, eh.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Era ora che ti decidessi a riconoscermi il rispetto, la deferenza e l’ossequio che mi devi dandomi del voi. Magari la prossima volta puoi evitare l’imperativo e aggiungere “Vostra Altissima Grazia”, ma apprezzo il passo avanti.



Sei di sangue blu, a te questi episodi non toccheranno mai, dall'alto della tua situazione, e giustamente non capisci questo desiderio di oppressione. Questa è roba dei plebei inferiori, e poi che saranno mai questi rave, ma lasciatela in pace questa povera gente.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho già scritto di sì. Fa sorridere che si sia scritto(in modo maldestro) un decreto-legge ad hoc la domenica pomeriggio-sera per una questione che si è risolta tranquillamente dopo poche ore. Siamo a livelli della FIGC che apre fascicoli per i cori di Theo alle 8 di sera di domenica, eh.



Hai scritto "sì" ma non mi sembri convinto. Forse è solo una mia impressione, sai, la vecchiaia.

Per quanto riguarda la tranquillità. ho letto di gente barricata dentro. Avrò letto male, nuovamente la vecchiaia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Gabri non so se hai letto la legge ma è molto ambigua, letteralmente parla di qualsiasi raduno sopra le 50 persone che sia pericoloso per l'ordine o la salute pubblica... Ciò significa che anche coloro che protestavano contro il GP sarebbero stati passibili di 3/6 anni di carcere.
> 
> Mi domando se non fosse possibile scrivere "rave party" nella legge, oppure è volutamente scritta così
> 
> Comunque, la volontà politica di fare finire questi eventi c'è e si vedeva già (bene), non capisco il perché sia servita un'altra legge, poi ci domandiamo perché abbiamo 10 volte il numero di leggi degli altri paesi civili


il problema sta anche nel come lo definisci un rave party, perche se lo definisci semplicemente come raduno di 50 persone piu musica, anche molte manifestazioni, scioperi ecc potrebbero essere definibili rave party


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Gabri non so se hai letto la legge ma è molto ambigua, letteralmente parla di qualsiasi raduno sopra le 50 persone che sia pericoloso per l'ordine o la salute pubblica... Ciò significa che anche coloro che protestavano contro il GP sarebbero stati passibili di 3/6 anni di carcere.
> 
> Mi domando se non fosse possibile scrivere "rave party" nella legge, oppure è volutamente scritta così
> 
> Comunque, la volontà politica di fare finire questi eventi c'è e si vedeva già (bene), non capisco il perché sia servita un'altra legge, poi ci domandiamo perché abbiamo 10 volte il numero di leggi degli altri paesi civili



Io la legge non l'ho letta.

Ma non credo che verrà applicata come una regola prussiana, per chi conosce l'espressione. Intanto devi avere la possibilità di intervenire, magari non è obbligatorio e c'è una certa discrezionalità. Come verrà applicata la discrezionalità è una cosa che mi sembra ne stiamo facendo una questione di stato. Solo ora e non prima.

Confido che un rave (o un raduno di gente che non ha scopo plausibile) è differente da un raduno di gente che può protestare civilmente, e verrà trattato adeguatamente. Poi se si continua a paragonare un futile rave che invade la proprietà altrui ad una protesta puntuale che difende diritti calpestati, è un altro discorso, e onestamente non mi va di parlarne.

Non riferito a te, ma io leggo tonnellate di considerazioni pretestuose, che accomunano le due cose in modo cieco e robotizzato. Il buon senso (a mio parere) è stato proprio derubricato a scemenza insignificante.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

A me pare che la norma introdotta sia volutamente astratta nel senso che nelle norme non si prevede mai una tipologia specifica proprio per avere margine maggiore di intervento. 
Perché si configuri il reato occorrono: più di 50 partecipanti, invasione abusiva di terreni o fabbricati e che via sia pericolo per l’ordine pubblico o l’incolumita’ pubblica o la salute pubblica.
Circostanze sempre presenti nei rave ma che possono essere presenti anche in manifestazioni di altra natura.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2022)

Per me comunque il problema principale è semplicemente il fatto che sono entrati senza consenso in una proprietà privata (inaccettabile) e al massimo che disturbano altre persone (ad esempio per il volume della musica)... rave o non rave.


----------



## raducioiu (1 Novembre 2022)

Il decreto, da quanto ho capito, comunque non parla semplicemente di raduni di 50 persone... ma raduni di 50 persone generato con *invasione di terreni o edifici.* Ecco, se proprio, viste le obiezioni di alcuni, dato che non viene fatta distinzione tra luoghi privati e pubblici, magari sarebbe opportuno venisse precisato cosa si intende per terreni pubblici (strade? piazze?) per evitare che un governo possa proibire o reprimere in maniera sproporzionata manifestazioni a propria interpretazione (ma mi chiedo se di fatto ciò non accada già in realtà...).


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Reato di invasione per raduni pericolosi con pericolo per l'ordine pubblico o la pubblica incolumità o la salute pubblica.
> 
> Veramente stiamo parlando di feste in locali o battesimi? Veramente?


piuttosto di brangognare ci si inventa di ogni.


----------



## Sam (1 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quindi se un imprenditore italiano decide di delocalizzare in Romania e licenziare 150 operai, e questi giustamente vogliono protestare e occupano la fabbrica, *tu vai e li arresti giusto?* Ho detto di lasciare stare i rave di cui non me ne frega proprio niente. Veramente non capisco come fate a dire che e' un provvedimento giusto


A tutelare i loro diritti ci pensa Landini, tra uno sciopero antifascista e l’altro, se gli avanza tempo.
È un Leone in certe battaglie, come con la FIAT, che grazie a Lui è rimasta in Italia e non è andata a Detroit per fondersi con la Chrysler.




raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il decreto, da quanto ho capito, comunque non parla semplicemente di raduni di 50 persone... ma raduni di 50 persone generato con *invasione di terreni o edifici.* Ecco, se proprio, viste le obiezioni di alcuni, dato che non viene fatta distinzione tra luoghi privati e pubblici, magari sarebbe opportuno venisse precisato cosa si intende per terreni pubblici (strade? piazze?) per evitare che un governo possa proibire o reprimere in maniera sproporzionata manifestazioni a propria interpretazione (*ma mi chiedo se di fatto ciò non accada già in realtà...*).


A Trieste credo ne sappiano qualcosa.


----------



## Pungiglione (1 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io la legge non l'ho letta.
> 
> Ma non credo che verrà applicata come una regola prussiana, per chi conosce l'espressione. Intanto devi avere la possibilità di intervenire, magari non è obbligatorio e c'è una certa discrezionalità. Come verrà applicata la discrezionalità è una cosa che mi sembra ne stiamo facendo una questione di stato. Solo ora e non prima.
> 
> ...


Sono certo che non verrà utilizzata da questo governo per reprimere proteste scioperi ecc. , Il problema è che non possiamo tenere una legge del genere perché prima o poi qualcuno potrebbe approfittarsene ed utilizzarla. Non ho alcuna intenzione di paragonare manifestazioni e scioperi ai rave, è questa legge che lo fa ! 

Io dico semplicemente che bisogna scriverci chiaro e tondo che si deve applicare solo e soltanto a quei bivacchi abusivi ! E siccome sappiamo tutti benissimo cos'è un rave non ci saranno problemi. Altrimenti, non sono un esperto ma potrebbe rivelarsi incostituzionale

E comunque immagino metteranno in galera le migliaia di persone che frequentano questi posti, in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sono certo che non verrà utilizzata da questo governo per reprimere proteste scioperi ecc. , Il problema è che non possiamo tenere una legge del genere perché prima o poi qualcuno potrebbe approfittarsene ed utilizzarla. Non ho alcuna intenzione di paragonare manifestazioni e scioperi ai rave, è questa legge che lo fa !
> 
> Io dico semplicemente che bisogna scriverci chiaro e tondo che si deve applicare solo e soltanto a quei bivacchi abusivi ! E siccome sappiamo tutti benissimo cos'è un rave non ci saranno problemi. Altrimenti, non sono un esperto ma potrebbe rivelarsi incostituzionale
> 
> E comunque immagino metteranno in galera le migliaia di persone che frequentano questi posti, in Italia



La norma è - per me - sicuramente scritta in modo troppo ambiguo ma in ogni caso non è certo il Governo che deve applicarla attuando repressioni ingiustificate. 
Spetterà ai magistrati dare la corretta interpretazione.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Sono certo che non verrà utilizzata da questo governo per reprimere proteste scioperi ecc. , Il problema è che non possiamo tenere una legge del genere perché prima o poi qualcuno potrebbe approfittarsene ed utilizzarla. Non ho alcuna intenzione di paragonare manifestazioni e scioperi ai rave, è questa legge che lo fa !
> 
> Io dico semplicemente che bisogna scriverci chiaro e tondo che si deve applicare solo e soltanto a quei bivacchi abusivi ! E siccome sappiamo tutti benissimo cos'è un rave non ci saranno problemi. Altrimenti, non sono un esperto ma potrebbe rivelarsi incostituzionale
> 
> E comunque immagino metteranno in galera le migliaia di persone che frequentano questi posti, in Italia



Mah, piacerebbe anche a me che le leggi fossero scritte ed interpretate univocamente e con chiarezza.

Ma c'è qualcuno che disquisirà sui termini "bivacchi", "abusivo" e quant'altro. Verranno strumentalizzati ed applicati anche ad un ritrovo al ristorante per un compleanno. Quali termini usi? "Mettere a rischio la comunità" ? Ma se vengono propagandati come "creatori di cultura", da taluni.

Da un punto di vista strettamente logico, se eliminiamo il fattore abusivo e la presenza di droga (e qualche strafatto che ci lascia le penne, e deve quindi essere curato a spese della comunità, mentre magari un vecchietto ha bisogno dell'ambulanza), il rave non ha niente di diverso da un normale locale pieno di persone, è semplicemente gente che si trova per (forse) ascoltare musica. Dato che l'abusivismo non lo puoi usare poiché esce subito fuori la rimostranza per altre occupazioni abusive (già citate prima, N.D.R.) e la droga non riesci a tracciarla perbene a priori, allora cosa ti autorizza a farli sloggiare in modo assolutamente cristallino? Niente, solo il buon senso. Qualsiasi persona con l'opportuna retorica riesce a smontare e rimontare qualsiasi tesi.

Ormai siamo ad un livello di ideologia e malafede tale che non consente una analisi sobria e corretta delle cose, è questo il cancro del paese.


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me pare che la norma introdotta sia volutamente astratta nel senso che nelle norme non si prevede mai una tipologia specifica proprio per avere margine maggiore di intervento.
> Perché si configuri il reato occorrono: più di 50 partecipanti, invasione abusiva di terreni o fabbricati e che via sia pericolo per l’ordine pubblico o l’incolumita’ pubblica o la salute pubblica.
> Circostanze sempre presenti nei rave ma che possono essere presenti anche in manifestazioni di altra natura.


Con la norma attuale per il reato occorrono: una persona e il fine di occupare(o quello di trarne profitto).
Se sono più di 5 persone, la pena è aumentata rispetto a quella base ed è da 2 a 4 anni.

Una caciara inutile da parte di governo, opposizione e rispettivi tifosi. Come al solito negli ultimi tre decenni almeno.

ps: non so se si rientri in un caso di abrogazione tacita, ma qualora lo fosse avrebbero approvato una norma che renderebbe più difficile punire i rave.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con la norma attuale per il reato occorrono: una persona e il fine di occupare(o quello di trarne profitto).
> Se sono più di 5 persone, la pena è aumentata rispetto a quella base ed è da 2 a 4 anni.
> 
> Una caciara inutile da parte di governo, opposizione e rispettivi tifosi. Come al solito negli ultimi tre decenni almeno.
> ...



Il problema vero è che la legislazione è quasi sempre in ritardo rispetto al cambiamento - spesso purtroppo in peggio - della società.
Tornando alla norma approvata: la questione principale sarà stabilire se il raduno costituisce pericolo poiché il dato numerico dei partecipanti e l’invasione abusiva saranno facilmente verificabili.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che la legislazione è quasi sempre in ritardo rispetto al cambiamento - spesso purtroppo in peggio - della società.
> Tornando alla norma approvata: la questione principale sarà stabilire se il raduno costituisce pericolo poiché le il dato numerico dei partecipanti e l’invasione abusiva sono facilmente verificabili.


La questione principale è stabilire se dentro il raduno girano tonnellate di droghe per 5000 persone con morti di overdose e condizioni igieniche disgustose. "Pericolo per la salute pubblica", letteralmente. Anche perché poi queste zecche infettano per giorni le vicinanze.
Io metterei nel decreto la parola "raduni con feccia dell'umanità", ma capisco, il politically correct.

Non credo che in altri raduni succeda. Ma se ai nostri giorni succede questo nelle occupazioni studentesche (sono vecchio, non sono aggiornato) o nelle piazze delle sardine, smantellino pure con i carri armati anche quelle.


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che la legislazione è quasi sempre in ritardo rispetto al cambiamento - spesso purtroppo in peggio - della società.
> Tornando alla norma approvata: la questione principale sarà stabilire se il raduno costituisce pericolo poiché il dato numerico dei partecipanti e l’invasione abusiva saranno facilmente verificabili.


E non è meglio e più semplice punire il fatto puro e semplice di invadere per occupare, come accade oggi?
Se la nuova norma non abroga la precedente, penso che continuerà a essere usata quella che già c’è. Se no già mi immagino anni di processi e soldi pubblici al vento per dimostrare i requisiti richiesti dalla nuova norma per arrivare a esemplari condanne di, tra attenuanti e robe varie, 0 giorni di galera(esattamente come ora). 

A me sembra che, prima che il fisiologico ritardo rispetto al cambiamento, il problema della legislazione, in Italia, sia il fatto che si approvino norme a caso a fini propagandistici. Ma ormai dovremmo esserci abituati.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La questione principale è stabilire se dentro il raduno girano tonnellate di droghe per 5000 persone con morti di overdose e condizioni igieniche disgustose. "Pericolo per la salute pubblica", letteralmente.
> *Io metterei nel decreto la parola "raduni con feccia dell'umanità", *ma capisco, il politically correct.
> 
> Non credo che in altri raduni succeda. Ma se ai nostri giorni succede questo nelle occupazioni studentesche (sono vecchio, non sono aggiornato) o nelle piazze delle sardine, smantellino pure con i carri armati anche quelle.



La tua franchezza è come sempre apprezzabile  
Personalmente sono favorevole alla norma ma - per me - sarebbe opportuno limitare espressamente il pugno duro a queste specifiche oscenità sociali.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che la legislazione è quasi sempre in ritardo rispetto al cambiamento - spesso purtroppo in peggio - della società.
> Tornando alla norma approvata: la questione principale sarà stabilire se il raduno costituisce pericolo poiché il dato numerico dei partecipanti e l’invasione abusiva saranno facilmente verificabili.



Ma ritorniamo lì, alla prima protesta studentesca che occupa anche solo una aula (protesta magari organizzata magicamente), usciranno fuori polemiche.

Se verrà punita, saranno dolori per l'evidente fascismo. Se non verrà punita, allora verrà equiparata al rave, verrà detto che ai ravettari non-strafatti e ignari dell'abuso è stato calpestato il sacro diritto di divertirsi. Non riesci a dare logicamente torto a una roba del genere. E in parecchi ci marciano sopra in malafede. Il risultato al quale vuole arrivare questa gente è chiaro: non fare niente, perché qualsiasi cosa fai, sbagli.

Ora mi cheto che ho commentato troppo e pure stucchevolmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La tua franchezza è come sempre apprezzabile
> Personalmente sono favorevole alla norma ma - per me *- sarebbe opportuno limitare espressamente il pugno duro a queste specifiche oscenità sociali.*



Ma così sarà. Lo sa benissimo anche chi si lamenta.
L'opposizione però deve fare l'opposizione. Ed è giusto così, dopotutto.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *E non è meglio e più semplice punire il fatto puro e semplice di invadere per occupare, come accade oggi?*
> Se la nuova norma non abroga la precedente, penso che continuerà a essere usata quella che già c’è. Se no già mi immagino anni di processi e soldi pubblici al vento per dimostrare i requisiti richiesti dalla nuova norma per arrivare a esemplari condanne di, tra attenuanti e robe varie, 0 giorni di galera(esattamente come ora).
> 
> A me sembra che, prima che il fisiologico ritardo rispetto al cambiamento, il problema della legislazione, in Italia, sia il fatto che si approvino norme a caso a fini propagandistici. Ma ormai dovremmo esserci abituati.



Non voglio ammorbarti con cose tecniche ma l’art. 633 c.p. è qualcosa di completamente diverso.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma così sarà. Lo sa benissimo anche chi si lamenta.
> *L'opposizione però deve fare l'opposizione. Ed è giusto così, dopotutto.*



Appunto. Il Governo dovrebbe evitare di prestare il fianco a facili critiche che in questo caso - per me - ci stanno per la formulazione infelice della norma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il Governo dovrebbe evitare di prestare il fianco a facili critiche che in questo caso - per me - ci stanno per la formulazione infelice della norma.



Per me raduni con le modalità descritte come già adesso nel decreto( (pericolo, salute, invasivi etc...) vanno tutti smantellati o chiusi, indipendentemente dalla loro natura.
Se però vogliono aggiungere supplementi di dettagli per limitare interpretazioni fantasiose o creative, migliorando la formulazione, tanto meglio. Immagino ci rimetteranno mano. L'importante è che non si tocchi la durezza o la volontà iniziale scendendo a compromessi.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2022)

Comunque più ci penso, e più queste decreto di cui si parla è la classica mossa dei legaioli per trovare i soliti, facili, consensi, tra l' elettore medio.

Penso che per ognuno di questi "rave" vengano violate almeno 300 leggi nei campi più disparati, partendo dalla semplice violazione di domicilio e finendo alla detenzione di droghe pesanti.

Penso basti questo per passargli sopra con la ruspa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque più ci penso, e più queste decreto di cui si parla è la classica mossa dei legaioli per trovare i soliti, facili, consensi, tra l' elettore medio.
> 
> Penso che per ognuno di questi "rave" vengano violate almeno 300 leggi nei campi più disparati, partendo dalla semplice violazione di domicilio e finendo alla detenzione di droghe pesanti.
> 
> *Penso basti questo per passargli sopra con la ruspa*



Rapido ed “indolore”


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque più ci penso, e più queste decreto di cui si parla è la classica mossa dei legaioli per trovare i soliti, facili, consensi, tra l' elettore medio.
> 
> Penso che per ognuno di questi "rave" vengano violate almeno 300 leggi nei campi più disparati, partendo dalla semplice violazione di domicilio e finendo alla detenzione di droghe pesanti.
> 
> Penso basti questo per passargli sopra con la ruspa


E il problema in Italia non sono neanche tanto le leggi che mancano, ma la certezza della pena.
Puoi avere quaranta milioni di reati nel codice penale, ma se poi tra attenuanti e lungaggini finisce tutto a tarallucci e vino, non serve a niente.

Ma in fondo l'obbiettivo è quello: cambiare tutto per non cambiare niente.


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non voglio ammorbarti con cose tecniche ma l’art. 633 c.p. è qualcosa di completamente diverso.


Beh ovviamente negli anni Trenta non potevano pensare a una norma ad hoc contro i rave. Immagino sia stato pensato per tutelare i contadini con terreni coltivati, ma da quel che so in epoche più recenti viene applicato (anche) a casi come quelli oggetto del thread.
In ogni caso, leggi che consentono di sanzionare questi fatti già ci sono, altrimenti non sarebbe neanche esistita una base giuridica per cacciarli.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto che i rave non centrano niente. Il rave in questione, cosi come tutti gli altri, prevedono l'occupazione abusiva di strutture private. Su quello non sono d'accordo. Nel thread del rave avevo anche scritto "mandate una divisione corazzata". Pero' questo provvedimento per come e' strutturato potra' essere usato per controllare effettivamente ogni tipo di evento pubblico, paradossalmente se faccio un battesimo con 50 persone al ristorante e metto musica alta, arriva la polizia, mi sgombera e mi sequestra tutto. Se a voi pare normale..


Davvero il provvedimento permette cose del genere? Sarebbe pazzesco


----------



## raducioiu (2 Novembre 2022)

Il provvedimento parla di invasione di terreni e edifici... andare al ristorante come clienti, con il consenso del proprietario, non è un'invasione


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti ho detto che i rave non centrano niente. Il rave in questione, cosi come tutti gli altri, prevedono l'occupazione abusiva di strutture private. Su quello non sono d'accordo. Nel thread del rave avevo anche scritto "mandate una divisione corazzata". *Pero' questo provvedimento per come e' strutturato potra' essere usato per controllare effettivamente ogni tipo di evento pubblico, paradossalmente se faccio un battesimo con 50 persone al ristorante e metto musica alta, arriva la polizia, mi sgombera e mi sequestra tutto. Se a voi pare normale..*



La norma ha una formulazione infelice ma il tuo esempio - perdonami - non ha nessuna caratteristica richiesta affinchè si configuri il reato di nuova istituzione.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Buuuuuhhh, terrore, dittatura ... Vedrete che adesso non è più possibile nemmeno giocare a carte al bar tra amici, vi deportano ...

Ma fate il piacere, che roba ridicola e palesemente mistificatoria. Mah.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Novembre 2022)

Da quanto riportato dalla mia morosa, a Roma c'è una movida fuori controllo.
Cominciassero da lì. Non c'è più il virus, ma tutti tranquilli, allineati e coperti.
Dest-riga! (I più non capiranno, ahimè!)


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La norma ha una formulazione infelice ma il tuo esempio - perdonami - non ha nessuna caratteristica richiesta affinchè si configuri il reato di nuova istituzione.



Il mio era evidentemente un caso limite, ma gli operai che protestano in fabbrica sono un caso molto reale. Forza Italia ha gia fatto capire che il provvedimento cosi com'e' non va bene, e poi e' palesemente anticostituzionale, sara' la Consulta (giustamente) ad ammazzarlo. 

Per chi gode di questo provvedimento, come se magicamente gli rendesse la vita migliore, sono contento per loro.

Del resto, a me interessa poco. Potrebbero pure rinchiudervi tutti e 60 milioni agli arresti domiciliari per motivi di "pubblica sicurezza", tanto non vivo in Italia.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il mio era evidentemente un caso limite, ma gli operai che protestano in fabbrica sono un caso molto reale. Forza Italia ha gia fatto capire che il provvedimento cosi com'e' non va bene, e poi e' palesemente anticostituzionale, sara' la Consulta (giustamente) ad ammazzarlo.
> 
> Per chi gode di questo provvedimento, come se magicamente gli rendesse la vita migliore, sono contento per loro.
> 
> Del resto, a me interessa poco. Potrebbero pure rinchiudervi tutti e 60 milioni agli arresti domiciliari per motivi di "pubblica sicurezza", tanto non vivo in Italia.


Il governo deve prendere posizione netta contro i rave party, senza ambiguità. Bisognerebbe specificare i fini dei raduni nella norma, penso questo. Non bisogna avere l'imbarazzo di prendere posizioni contro le droghe e le risse, mettendolo per iscritto nella norma. Con buona pace di Repubblica e kompagni.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il mio era evidentemente un caso limite, ma gli operai che protestano in fabbrica sono un caso molto reale. Forza Italia ha gia fatto capire che il provvedimento cosi com'e' non va bene, e poi e' palesemente anticostituzionale, sara' la Consulta (giustamente) ad ammazzarlo.
> 
> Per chi gode di questo provvedimento, come se magicamente gli rendesse la vita migliore, sono contento per loro.
> 
> Del resto, a me interessa poco. Potrebbero pure rinchiudervi tutti e 60 milioni agli arresti domiciliari per motivi di "pubblica sicurezza", tanto non vivo in Italia.



Il tuo - perdonami ancora - era semplicemente un caso sbagliato ma è vero che la norma così come formulata lascia possibilità di applicazioni non giustificate e - secondo me - verranno apportati dei correttivi.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il mio era evidentemente un caso limite, ma gli operai che protestano in fabbrica sono un caso molto reale. Forza Italia ha gia fatto capire che il provvedimento cosi com'e' non va bene, e poi e' palesemente anticostituzionale, sara' la Consulta (giustamente) ad ammazzarlo.
> 
> Per chi gode di questo provvedimento, come se magicamente gli rendesse la vita migliore, sono contento per loro.
> 
> Del resto, a me interessa poco. Potrebbero pure rinchiudervi tutti e 60 milioni agli arresti domiciliari per motivi di "pubblica sicurezza", tanto non vivo in Italia.



Io spero non passi il provvedimento, ma veramente. E spero che i ravettari facciano anche ricorso e vincano, con tanto di scuse e risarcimento da parte dello stato.

Senti, perdona la curiosità, in UK come funziona? Se fanno un rave di giorni in un locale occupato abusivamente, cosa succede, lo stato non può intervenire?


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il tuo - perdonami ancora - era semplicemente un caso sbagliato ma è vero che la norma così come formulata lascia possibilità di applicazioni non giutificate e - secondo me - verranno apportati dei correttivi.



speriamo


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buuuuuhhh, terrore, dittatura ... Vedrete che adesso non è più possibile nemmeno giocare a carte al bar tra amici, vi deportano ...
> 
> Ma fate il piacere, che roba ridicola e palesemente mistificatoria. Mah.


Sono d’accordo sugli allarmismi inutili.
Ma ormai è la caccia al governo dittatore. Poi però sono usciti da due anni di restrizioni e green pass.
Certo che la mente umana è strana.

Però vabbe’, per me rimane il discorso che la legge non serve, perché i reati ci sono già sul codice penale.
Serve la certezza della pena.


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io spero non passi il provvedimento, ma veramente. E spero che i ravettari facciano anche ricorso e vincano, con tanto di scuse e risarcimento da parte dello stato.
> 
> Senti, perdona la curiosità, in UK come funziona? Se fanno un rave di giorni in un locale occupato abusivamente, cosa succede, lo stato non può intervenire?



dovrei informarmi ma generalmente in UK la polizia intanto non ha con se armi da fuoco e raramente il taser, non possono per legge ne' perquisirti ne fare il cosiddetto "riconoscimento". Infatti in UK non abbiamo la carta di identita' che e' stata abolita proprio questo questo motivo. La polizia in sostanza non ha neanche la facolta' di chiederti chi sei, figurati se prenderti di peso e portarti via. Quello lo possono fare solo in presenza di un reato in flagranza. Per le recenti proteste contro il clima, con attivisti che hanno bloccato strade ecc, non potevano far altro che stare li a guardarli. 

In Italia vi e' gia' da sempre uno stato di polizia, la storia o la si conosce o no... davvero pensate che in altri paesi in occidente ci sia una stazione di polizia militare (i carabinieri) in OGNI paese per quanto piccolo possa essere? Militari armati di tutto punto? Davvero pensate che un poliziotto possa fermarvi per strada e chiedervi chi siete, cosa fate e dove andate e se non rispondete vi portano di peso in caserma per il riconoscimento? Noi siamo figli della nostra storia, il nostro sistema attuale di polizia viene dagli anni di piombo delle stragi, dalla lotta alla mafia e dal rischio di colpi di stato (di qualsiasi natura, ma prevalentemente dall'unione sovietica). Anziche pensare a norme ancora piu restrittive, bisognerebbe pensare al contrario. Un corpo come quello dei Carabinieri per esempio andrebbe sciolto completamente perche ha esaurito da anni il suo compito.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo sugli allarmismi inutili.
> Ma ormai è la caccia al governo dittatore. Poi però sono usciti da due anni di restrizioni e green pass.
> Certo che la mente umana è strana.
> 
> ...



Sì, certezza della pena. Appena metti dentro uno di questi ravettari vedi se non partono le vere marcie su Roma.

Gente che inveisce e poi ai tempi dei lockdowns forzati non ci si poteva nemmeno riunire in casa propria, perché c'era il Gasmann di turno che faceva la spia per un compleanno tra familiari. Robe raccapriccianti, mai viste nemmeno in un film.

Eh, bei tempi.

Mica questi nazisti di adesso. E che primitivi, vogliono far rispettare la proprietà privata, che razza di concetto antiquato.

Poi dimmi che non c'è malafede dietro, ne vedremo e leggeremo delle belle da ora in avanti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dovrei informarmi ma generalmente in UK la polizia intanto non ha con se armi da fuoco e raramente il taser, non possono per legge ne' perquisirti ne fare il cosiddetto "riconoscimento". Infatti in UK non abbiamo la carta di identita' che e' stata abolita proprio questo questo motivo. La polizia in sostanza non ha neanche la facolta' di chiederti chi sei, figurati se prenderti di peso e portarti via. Quello lo possono fare solo in presenza di un reato in flagranza. Per le recenti proteste contro il clima, con attivisti che hanno bloccato strade ecc, non potevano far altro che stare li a guardarli.
> 
> In Italia vi e' gia' da sempre uno stato di polizia, la storia o la si conosce o no... davvero pensate che in altri paesi in occidente ci sia una stazione di polizia militare (i carabinieri) in OGNI paese per quanto piccolo possa essere? Militari armati di tutto punto? Davvero pensate che un poliziotto possa fermarvi per strada e chiedervi chi siete, cosa fate e dove andate e se non rispondete vi portano di peso in caserma per il riconoscimento? Noi siamo figli della nostra storia, il nostro sistema attuale di polizia viene dagli anni di piombo delle stragi, dalla lotta alla mafia e dal rischio di colpi di stato (di qualsiasi natura, ma prevalentemente dall'unione sovietica). Anziche pensare a norme ancora piu restrittive, bisognerebbe pensare al contrario. Un corpo come quello dei Carabinieri per esempio andrebbe sciolto completamente perche ha esaurito da anni il suo compito.



Già nelle città c'è un livello di delinquenza indecente, se sciogliessero anche il corpo dei Carabinieri, sarebbe anarchia pura. 

È brutto da dire, ma ci vorrebbe un altro Mussolini per risollevare l'Italia. *OVVIAMENTE SENZA Razzismo e tutte le altre porcate fatte. *

Ora non datemi contro per ciò che ho scritto, questa cosa la pensano in molti, ma nessuno ha le palle di dirlo apertamente.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dovrei informarmi ma generalmente in UK la polizia intanto non ha con se armi da fuoco e raramente il taser, non possono per legge ne' perquisirti ne fare il cosiddetto "riconoscimento". Infatti in UK non abbiamo la carta di identita' che e' stata abolita proprio questo questo motivo. La polizia in sostanza non ha neanche la facolta' di chiederti chi sei, figurati se prenderti di peso e portarti via. Quello lo possono fare solo in presenza di un reato in flagranza. Per le recenti proteste contro il clima, con attivisti che hanno bloccato strade ecc, non potevano far altro che stare li a guardarli.
> 
> In Italia vi e' gia' da sempre uno stato di polizia, la storia o la si conosce o no... davvero pensate che in altri paesi in occidente ci sia una stazione di polizia militare (i carabinieri) in OGNI paese per quanto piccolo possa essere? Militari armati di tutto punto? Davvero pensate che un poliziotto possa fermarvi per strada e chiedervi chi siete, cosa fate e dove andate e se non rispondete vi portano di peso in caserma per il riconoscimento? Noi siamo figli della nostra storia, il nostro sistema attuale di polizia viene dagli anni di piombo delle stragi, dalla lotta alla mafia e dal rischio di colpi di stato (di qualsiasi natura, ma prevalentemente dall'unione sovietica). Anziche pensare a norme ancora piu restrittive, bisognerebbe pensare al contrario. Un corpo come quello dei Carabinieri per esempio andrebbe sciolto completamente perche ha esaurito da anni il suo compito.



Grazie della tua disquisizione. Per la dismissione dei Carabinieri non commento.

Quindi sostanzialmente, visto che non ti possono toccare, la gente teoricamente può fare un rave ininterrottamente dentro una struttura pubblica senza subire alcunché.

Capito. Senti, il locale fatiscente a Modena immagino non sia oggetto di flagranza, visto non si condivide questa linea di condotta.


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie della tua disquisizione. Per la dismissione dei Carabinieri non commento.
> 
> Quindi sostanzialmente, visto che non ti possono toccare, la gente teoricamente può fare un rave ininterrottamente dentro una struttura pubblica senza subire alcunché.
> 
> Capito. Senti, il locale fatiscente a Modena immagino non sia oggetto di flagranza, visto non si condivide questa linea di condotta.




quante volte ho gia' detto che sullo sgombero del rave ero d'accordo? Il mio commento fu "il sogno e' se mandassero una divisione corazzata".

I reati in quel rave non si contano sulle dita di un mano, non credo ci sia qualcuno qua dentro che sia stato contrario allo sgombero, che vi ricordo e' stato fatto in poche ore e senza neanche ricorrere a violenza. Polizia e prefettura hanno gestito la situazione egregiamente.


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Già nelle città c'è un livello di delinquenza indecente, se sciogliessero anche il corpo dei Carabinieri, sarebbe anarchia pura.
> 
> È brutto da dire, ma ci vorrebbe un altro Mussolini per risollevare l'Italia. *OVVIAMENTE SENZA Razzismo e tutte le altre porcate fatte. *
> 
> Ora non datemi contro per ciò che ho scritto, questa cosa la pensano in molti, ma nessuno ha le palle di dirlo apertamente.



il corpo dei carabinieri e' anacronistico e andrebbe sciolto domani mattina, rimango della mia posizione. Basta la polizia per l'ordine pubblico.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quante volte ho gia' detto che sullo sgombero del rave ero d'accordo? Il mio commento fu "il sogno e' se mandassero una divisione corazzata".
> 
> I reati in quel rave non si contano sulle dita di un mano, non credo ci sia qualcuno qua dentro che sia stato contrario allo sgombero, che vi ricordo e' stato fatto in poche ore e senza neanche ricorrere a violenza. Polizia e prefettura hanno gestito la situazione egregiamente.



Ah, l'hai scritto tu. Scusa allora, mica ci ho fatto caso.

Perdonami, ma non sono riuscito a seguire il tuo pensiero, dagli ultimi commenti mi sembravi comunque non apprezzare il filone di pensiero che vuole limitare questi episodi, magari sbaglio.

Credo che esista parecchia gente che è contraria allo sgombero (loro diritto), tenuto conto di quello che leggo. Se poi il provvedimento così scritto può sembrare a rischio libertà, vorrei tranquillizzare tutti, non credo che lo imporranno con la forza, visto che non si può nemmeno sparare ad un accoltellatore, figuriamoci ad un tranquillo ragazzo che balla. Detto senza polemica.


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Già nelle città c'è un livello di delinquenza indecente, se sciogliessero anche il corpo dei Carabinieri, sarebbe anarchia pura.
> 
> È brutto da dire, ma ci vorrebbe un altro Mussolini per risollevare l'Italia.


"_Mi hanno tanto rinfacciata la forma tirannica di disciplina che imponevo agli italiani. Come la rimpiangeranno. E dovrà tornare se gli italiani vorranno essere ancora un Popolo e non un agglomerato di schiavi_”. (Tratto dall'ultima Intervista a Benito Mussolini, 22 Aprile 1945)




OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> *OVVIAMENTE SENZA Razzismo e tutte le altre porcate fatte. *
> 
> Ora non datemi contro per ciò che ho scritto, questa cosa la pensano in molti, ma nessuno ha le palle di dirlo apertamente.


Tranquillo che il razzismo non c'era neanche all'epoca, a dispetto di quanto i suonatori di trombe osano dire.
Tant'è che i primi a rivolere le colonie indietro, evidenziando quanto di buono venne fatto durante il Ventennio, furono proprio gli antifascisti, come De Gasperi e Togliatti. Di certo, non persone tenere con Mussolini.

La storia del fascismo razzista è una bugia fuori dalla Storia, alimentata in primis dagli antifascisti in periodi di molto successivi al dopoguerra, e poi dagli idioti pseudo-fascisti di CasaPound e Forza Nuova.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2022)

"Invasione di terreni o edifici per raduni pericolosi per l'ordine pubblico o l’incolumità pubblica o la salute pubblica”. Chissà cosa vuol dire, e chi decide se è pericoloso o meno. Classica legge porcata, iniziano veramente benissimo. Ma non è che avevo tante aspettative. Solito e classico populismo da 4 soldi. I rave con sta legge ci azzeccano zero,c'erano già dozzine di reati compiuti e lo sgombero è infatti avvenuto pacificamente e in poco tempo senza bisogno di leggi che prevedano reclusioni fino a 6 anni per chi "INVADE" un terreno. Occhio a protestare, che qualcuno vi piene a prendere


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dovrei informarmi ma generalmente in UK la polizia intanto non ha con se armi da fuoco e raramente il taser, non possono per legge ne' perquisirti ne fare il cosiddetto "riconoscimento". Infatti in UK non abbiamo la carta di identita' che e' stata abolita proprio questo questo motivo. La polizia in sostanza non ha neanche la facolta' di chiederti chi sei, figurati se prenderti di peso e portarti via. Quello lo possono fare solo in presenza di un reato in flagranza. Per le recenti proteste contro il clima, con attivisti che hanno bloccato strade ecc, non potevano far altro che stare li a guardarli.
> 
> In Italia vi e' gia' da sempre uno stato di polizia, la storia o la si conosce o no... davvero pensate che in altri paesi in occidente ci sia una stazione di polizia militare (i carabinieri) in OGNI paese per quanto piccolo possa essere? Militari armati di tutto punto? Davvero pensate che un poliziotto possa fermarvi per strada e chiedervi chi siete, cosa fate e dove andate e se non rispondete vi portano di peso in caserma per il riconoscimento? Noi siamo figli della nostra storia, il nostro sistema attuale di polizia viene dagli anni di piombo delle stragi, dalla lotta alla mafia e dal rischio di colpi di stato (di qualsiasi natura, ma prevalentemente dall'unione sovietica). Anziche pensare a norme ancora piu restrittive, bisognerebbe pensare al contrario. Un corpo come quello dei Carabinieri per esempio andrebbe sciolto completamente perche ha esaurito da anni il suo compito.



è così in tutte le democrazie avanzate. Ma noi non lo siamo, siamo considerati infatti una "Flawed Democracy", ovvero una democrazia non piena. L'esempio che citi è uno dei tanti che ci differenziano da UK, Scandinavia, Germania, Australia ed altri paesi. Come l'obbligo di dover dare le proprie generalità senza presenza o presunzione di reato.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è così in tutte le democrazie avanzate. Ma noi non lo siamo, siamo considerati infatti una "Flawed Democracy", ovvero una democrazia non piena. L'esempio che citi è uno dei tanti che ci differenziano da UK, Scandinavia, Germania, Australia ed altri paesi. Come l'obbligo di dover dare le proprie generalità senza presenza o presunzione di reato.



Forse perché nelle altre nazioni il popolo in media mica si comporta così.

Domandiamoci come mai gli stranieri vengono da noi a commettere crimini e scorrettezze, tipo pisciare nella fontana di Trevi, come se non bastasse il degrado nostrano. A me sembra che siamo tutto il contrario della ferrea rettitudine, hai voglia a portare esempi irrilevanti come questi.

Il fatto di dover stabilire certe leggi è direttamente proporzionale al tasso di inciviltà. Sbaglio o siamo continuamente a dire che rubiamo a tutto spiano e facciamo schifo?

Certo che se la gente perbenista comincia a far casino perchè fermi GTA Bakayoko e ci vogliono pure le scuse degli enti, è la fine, eh.

E lasciamo perdere contropolemiche come il greenpass, che andiamo OT.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse perché nelle altre nazioni il popolo in media mica si comporta così.
> 
> Domandiamoci come mai gli stranieri vengono da noi a commettere crimini e scorrettezze, tipo pisciare nella fontana di Trevi, come se non bastasse il degrado nostrano. A me sembra che siamo tutto il contrario della ferrea rettitudine, hai voglia a portare esempi irrilevanti come questi.
> 
> ...



ma se commetti crimini infatti in ogni paese al mondo ti fermano, schedano e arrestano se è il caso. Qui si parla di dover dare le proprie generalità per ZERO ragioni. é dall' inizio dei giorni che dobbiamo farlo, quando gli stranieri in Italia nemmeno esistevano. E' un retaggio degli anni di Piombo, della Mafia come diceva un utente qui sopra. Il concetto di questo basilare principio di democrazia è molto semplice da capire. Ovvero che lo Stato non può "schedare" persone che non stanno commettendo reati. Se il governo XYZ si sveglia domani e decide di schedare tutte le persone che protestano in piazza può farlo per legge in Italia, ma non in Germania o UK. Adesso ci aggiugiamo 6 anni di reclusione se "Invadi" (chissà cosa vuol dire) un terreno o suolo. Questo è un esempio ma Gabri lo puoi capire bene anche te il perchè esistano certe leggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

*Giorgia Meloni rivendica il decreto e interviene sulle polemiche della sinistra:

"Ho letto diverse dichiarazioni da parte di esponenti dell’opposizione in merito alle misure prese in Consiglio dei Ministri sui cosiddetti rave party abusivi. Innanzitutto vorrei dire che è una norma che rivendico e di cui vado fiera perché l’Italia - dopo anni di governi che hanno chinato la testa di fronte all’illegalità - non sarà più maglia nera in tema di sicurezza. È giusto perseguire coloro che - spesso arrivati da tutta Europa - partecipano ai rave illegali nei quali vengono occupate abusivamente aree private o pubbliche, senza rispettare nessuna norma di sicurezza e, per di più, favorendo spaccio e uso di droghe.
Le strumentalizzazioni sul diritto a manifestare lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma vorrei rassicurare tutti i cittadini - qualora ce ne fosse bisogno - che non negheremo a nessuno di esprimere il dissenso. A negarlo in passato, semmai, sono stati proprio coloro i quali oggi attaccano i provvedimenti del nostro Esecutivo, difendendo di fatto chi invade terreni ed edifici altrui."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buuuuuhhh, terrore, dittatura ... Vedrete che adesso non è più possibile nemmeno giocare a carte al bar tra amici, vi deportano ...
> 
> Ma fate il piacere, che roba ridicola e palesemente mistificatoria. Mah.



Secondo me c'è gente che ci sta male davvero su queste balle fasciste.
Chissà cosa scatta in testa, boh.


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> è così in tutte le democrazie avanzate. Ma noi non lo siamo, siamo considerati infatti una "Flawed Democracy", ovvero una democrazia non piena. L'esempio che citi è uno dei tanti che ci differenziano da UK, Scandinavia, Germania, Australia ed altri paesi. Come l'obbligo di dover dare le proprie generalità senza presenza o presunzione di reato.



il problema e' che cio' e' percepito come normalita'. L'ultima volta che sono stato identificato era a Roma un 3/4 anni fa.. vivevo gia' in UK. Eravamo a spasso in motorino con un mio amico a Roma, ci fermano a Circo Massimo. Quasi neanche volevano vedere la sua patente. Volevano le nostre carte di identita'. Io, passeggero, mi sono visto chiedere letteralmente il mondo.. perche' ero a Roma, dove vivevo, perche' mi ero trasferito a Londra ecc. La tentazione di mandarli a quel paese ti viene, ma alla fine sai che non ti conviene mai. Ho risposto alle domande, hanno compilato una specie di verbale del quale non ci hanno dato neanche una copia e ci hanno poi lasciato andare. In UK e' semplicemente follia una cosa del genere. Se un poliziotto prova a fermarmi per strada e io sono a piedi non sono tenuto neanche a fermarmi. Tra l'altro non esiste neanche il reato di oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale (puoi insultare un poliziotto senza passare guai).


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni rivendica il decreto e interviene sulle polemiche della sinistra:
> 
> "Ho letto diverse dichiarazioni da parte di esponenti dell’opposizione in merito alle misure prese in Consiglio dei Ministri sui cosiddetti rave party abusivi. Innanzitutto vorrei dire che è una norma che rivendico e di cui vado fiera perché l’Italia - dopo anni di governi che hanno chinato la testa di fronte all’illegalità - non sarà più maglia nera in tema di sicurezza. È giusto perseguire coloro che - spesso arrivati da tutta Europa - partecipano ai rave illegali nei quali vengono occupate abusivamente aree private o pubbliche, senza rispettare nessuna norma di sicurezza e, per di più, favorendo spaccio e uso di droghe.
> Le strumentalizzazioni sul diritto a manifestare lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma vorrei rassicurare tutti i cittadini - qualora ce ne fosse bisogno - che non negheremo a nessuno di esprimere il dissenso. A negarlo in passato, semmai, sono stati proprio coloro i quali oggi attaccano i provvedimenti del nostro Esecutivo, difendendo di fatto chi invade terreni ed edifici altrui."*



Eh no, non funziona cosi. Dire a parole che proteggi il diritto di protesta quando nero su bianco la tua legge dice l'opposto non va affatto bene. Ma tranquilli, questa roba almeno in questa forma non passera' mai cosi


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma se commetti crimini infatti in ogni paese al mondo ti fermano, schedano e arrestano se è il caso. Qui si parla di dover dare le proprie generalità per ZERO ragioni. é dall' inizio dei giorni che dobbiamo farlo, quando gli stranieri in Italia nemmeno esistevano. E' un retaggio degli anni di Piombo, della Mafia come diceva un utente qui sopra. Il concetto di questo basilare principio di democrazia è molto semplice da capire. Ovvero che lo Stato non può "schedare" persone che non stanno commettendo reati. Se il governo XYZ si sveglia domani e decide di schedare tutte le persone che protestano in piazza può farlo per legge in Italia, ma non in Germania o UK. Adesso ci aggiugiamo 6 anni di reclusione se "Invadi" (chissà cosa vuol dire) un terreno o suolo. Questo è un esempio ma Gabri lo puoi capire bene anche te il perchè esistano certe leggi



Mah, io non vedo che problema esista nel dare le generalità, è una seccatura ma anche una sicurezza in più.

Se vogliamo prendere a unico esempio questo, contro i milioni di esempi negativi, vabbé. Inoltre all'estero le generalità se te le chiedono, le dai, non credo che ti metti ad opporre resistenza, via. Sempre per il caso di Bakayoko sono uscite un mucchio di fesserie, anche quella era per zero ragioni, ma solo dal suo punto di vista.

Poi quello che dici stride con il tuo interlocutore di prima, che dice che non possono fare niente a certa gente, boh, allora mettiamoci d'accordo. Io so che se sconfini in Austria ti multano a gratis e te ne devi stare zitto, mentre loro vengono qui a fare le sparate. Alla faccia della democrazia flawed.

Siamo un paese nel più completo degrado e vogliamo ammorbidire le leggi, bah, mi piacerebbe sapere in che razza di isola felice vivete. Dovremmo avere i carrarmati che girano per le strade solo da come guidiamo, non c'è verso di mantenere la distanza di sicurezza, che subito ti si mette davanti qualcuno per saltare la fila. Per dirne una.

Vabbè, ognuno la veda come vuole, se neghiamo le evidenze non c'è margine.

Il punto è che non ci va bene il controllo, ma di non-controllo stiamo morendo.


----------



## Andris (2 Novembre 2022)

*Federico Mollicone di FDI a La7:

"Questa norma può essere applicata giustamente ai palazzi occupati pubblici o privati"*


palazzi interi o singole case ?
Mario Giordano freme con i ladri di case


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Federico Mollicone di FDI a La7:
> 
> "Questa norma può essere applicata giustamente ai palazzi occupati pubblici o privati"*
> 
> ...



Magari, ma devono essere più di 50.
Ma visto che si chiedono a gran voce modifiche, possono sempre modificarla in modo più restrittivo


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> domanda, ma a tutti voi che vi stracciavate le vesti per "l'attacco ignobile contro la liberta'" durante i vari locchedaun, ora come mai gridate di gioia per un provvedimento che e' clamorosamente disegnato per limitare la liberta' di espressione e di associazione? Siete contenti ora? Davvero non capite che i rave non centrano una fava?


Ma che paragone é? Con il lockdown venivano lesi i diritti più fondamentali dell'uomo. Vietare i party nei boschi, già di per sé illegali, dove si pippa e si beve MD, é uguale ? Ma davvero? Si sta semplicemente ribadendo ciò che già é illegale, cosa che non é mai stata uscire dopo le 22 per andare a farmi una scopata, ad esempio


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è gente che ci sta male davvero su queste balle fasciste.
> Chissà cosa scatta in testa, boh.


ti rispondo senza polemica ne ironia

sai quando in un paese (in questo caso appunto nel nostro) ci sono state alcune delle pagine piu oscure che si ricordino è normale che rimanga la paura e si continuino a vedere spettri ovunque (a volte reali,a volte no)

è un pò come uno che ha avuto una malattia grave..è comprensibile che ai primi sintomi leggeri possa andare un pò nel panico..rispetto magari a uno che non ha mai avuto nulla

si sa i tumori si vincono ma bisogna stare attenti alle recidive..(e il fascismo questo era)


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è gente che ci sta male davvero su queste balle fasciste.
> Chissà cosa scatta in testa, boh.



Ma che vuoi che scatti, Toby.

Usciti dalla reclusione della pandemia, la più REPRESSIVA che è esistita (e guai a criticarla che ti bruciavano), adesso esce fuori un delirio perché vogliono inasprire un provvedimento di base giusto. Dicono che le leggi già ci sono, ma intanto il prefetto sinistroide non voleva sgomberare, ma che strano, eh.

Certi pensieri non possono essere altro che pura propaganda faziosa, dai. Tanto andiamo avanti con quella e basta, il ragionamento sensato e sereno è totalmente irrilevante. Poi ti accusano di sopprimere il compleanno tra amici, pazzesco, come se tu fossi un reietto della società senza sentimenti.

Se il governo precedente faceva il medesimo provvedimento (e lo ha fatto ancora peggio per il Covid), ci scommetto tutti i miei averi che la gente approvava senza nemmeno leggere i documenti, era automaticamente corretto. Guarda te che casino, esce fuori pure la "cultura" rave da proteggere.

Vergognosi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il corpo dei carabinieri e' anacronistico e andrebbe sciolto domani mattina, rimango della mia posizione. Basta la polizia per l'ordine pubblico.



L’Arma dei Carabinieri ha un ordinamento militare, esiste da ben prima della Polizia di Stato (che ha ormai ordinamento civile) propriamente detta ed ha solo in parte compiti sovrapponibili alla stessa. 
In tante piccolissime comunità è l’unico presidio di sicurezza per i cittadini e quindi - per me - scioglierla sarebbe un danno.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> "_Mi hanno tanto rinfacciata la forma tirannica di disciplina che imponevo agli italiani. Come la rimpiangeranno. E dovrà tornare se gli italiani vorranno essere ancora un Popolo e non un agglomerato di schiavi_”. (Tratto dall'ultima Intervista a Benito Mussolini, 22 Aprile 1945)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cerca di capirmi, nel 2022 in un forum libero non potevo non fare quella precisazione in primis per Admin che avrebbe potuto aver rogne, in secondo per me stesso che non sono razzista e in automatico sarei stato etichettato come tale.


----------



## Marilson (2 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Federico Mollicone di FDI a La7:
> 
> "Questa norma può essere applicata giustamente ai palazzi occupati pubblici o privati"*
> 
> ...



sono in Italia in questi giorni e quando torno raramente guardo la tv, ma ieri ho visto di gusto quasi tutta Fuori Dal Coro. Trasmissione straordinaria, 20 minuti di cannonate su Crisanti con tanto di balletti in studio


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2022)

Quindi il governo di estrema destra fascista mussoliniano nazista, ha iniziato, come prevedibile , a creare norme e leggi ad-hoc per ledere tutti i diritti del comune cittadino     mi sa che il governo durerà 5 anni e la Meloni arriverà al 57%


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> "_Mi hanno tanto rinfacciata la forma tirannica di disciplina che imponevo agli italiani. Come la rimpiangeranno. E dovrà tornare se gli italiani vorranno essere ancora un Popolo e non un agglomerato di schiavi_”. (Tratto dall'ultima Intervista a Benito Mussolini, 22 Aprile 1945)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lungi da me voler dare lezioni a chicchessia ma le leggi razziali non mi pare fossero una bugia. Sono state, per me, la vera infamia del ventennio.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quindi il governo di estrema destra fascista mussoliniano nazista, ha iniziato, come prevedibile , a creare norme e leggi ad-hoc per ledere tutti i diritti del comune cittadino     mi sa che il governo durerà 5 anni e la Meloni arriverà al 57%



Cerchiamo di restare per quanto possibile obiettivi: vietare fenomeni inaccettabili come i rave è stata opera meritoria ma non sarebbe giusto estendere norme così severe a fenomeni che nulla hanno a che fare con i rave.


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Eh no, non funziona cosi. Dire a parole che proteggi il diritto di protesta quando nero su bianco la tua legge dice l'opposto non va affatto bene. Ma tranquilli, questa roba almeno in questa forma non passera' mai cosi


Onestamente non penso che la norma metta a rischio il diritto di protestare. Potrebbe essere usata anche a casi di scioperi ma immagino che entrerebbe comunque in gioco il diritto di sciopero che porterebbe comunque a una non condanna, come già succede ora(ma non sono giurista, quindi chiedo a @Blu71 che mi sembra più ferrato di me).
Resta il fatto che si sia montato un affare di Stato, con un decreto scritto di domenica sera, per dei rave che tutto sono meno che piaga sociale nel Paese. Come già detto, tipico biscottino da dare in pasto a una parte del loro elettorato e l’obiettivo di far scondinzolare i destinatari del suddetto biscottino è stato raggiunto.
Speriamo che adesso possano dedicarsi a quel che serve realmente, possibilmente prima del prossimo biscottino, ché a me e alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone preme più non ricevere cetrioloni.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di restare per quanto possibile obiettivi: vietare fenomeni inaccettabili come i rave è stata opera meritoria ma non sarebbe giusto estendere norme così severe a fenomeni che nulla hanno a che fare con i rave.


troppa razionalità e obiettività in queste parole..qui si ragiona solo sull'impulso e l'emotività  

comunque per sdrammatizzare 

FIORELLO "vietate le riunioni di condominio!"


----------



## livestrong (2 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Onestamente non penso che la norma metta a rischio il diritto di protestare. Potrebbe essere usata anche a casi di scioperi ma immagino che entrerebbe comunque in gioco il diritto di sciopero che porterebbe comunque a una non condanna, come già succede ora(ma non sono giurista, quindi chiedo a @Blu71 che mi sembra più ferrato di me).
> Resta il fatto che si sia montato un affare di Stato, con un decreto scritto di domenica sera, per dei rave che tutto sono meno che piaga sociale nel Paese. Come già detto, tipico biscottino da dare in pasto a una parte del loro elettorato e l’obiettivo di far scondinzolare i destinatari del suddetto biscottino è stato raggiunto.
> *Speriamo che adesso possano dedicarsi a quel che serve realmente, possibilmente prima del prossimo biscottino, ché a me e alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone preme più non ricevere cetrioloni.*


E' proprio questo a far sorridere: a ogni schieramento le proprie battaglie. La sinistra col ddl Zan, la Meloni con il decreto anti rave. Ma parlarne ha poco senso, troppa ideologia pure quissopra imho


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni rivendica il decreto e interviene sulle polemiche della sinistra:
> 
> "Ho letto diverse dichiarazioni da parte di esponenti dell’opposizione in merito alle misure prese in Consiglio dei Ministri sui cosiddetti rave party abusivi. Innanzitutto vorrei dire che è una norma che rivendico e di cui vado fiera perché l’Italia - dopo anni di governi che hanno chinato la testa di fronte all’illegalità - non sarà più maglia nera in tema di sicurezza. È giusto perseguire coloro che - spesso arrivati da tutta Europa - partecipano ai rave illegali nei quali vengono occupate abusivamente aree private o pubbliche, senza rispettare nessuna norma di sicurezza e, per di più, favorendo spaccio e uso di droghe.
> Le strumentalizzazioni sul diritto a manifestare lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma vorrei rassicurare tutti i cittadini - qualora ce ne fosse bisogno - che non negheremo a nessuno di esprimere il dissenso. A negarlo in passato, semmai, sono stati proprio coloro i quali oggi attaccano i provvedimenti del nostro Esecutivo, difendendo di fatto chi invade terreni ed edifici altrui.”*


Applausi a scena aperta


----------



## danjr (2 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il problema e' che cio' e' percepito come normalita'. L'ultima volta che sono stato identificato era a Roma un 3/4 anni fa.. vivevo gia' in UK. Eravamo a spasso in motorino con un mio amico a Roma, ci fermano a Circo Massimo. Quasi neanche volevano vedere la sua patente. Volevano le nostre carte di identita'. Io, passeggero, mi sono visto chiedere letteralmente il mondo.. perche' ero a Roma, dove vivevo, perche' mi ero trasferito a Londra ecc. La tentazione di mandarli a quel paese ti viene, ma alla fine sai che non ti conviene mai. Ho risposto alle domande, hanno compilato una specie di verbale del quale non ci hanno dato neanche una copia e ci hanno poi lasciato andare. In UK e' semplicemente follia una cosa del genere. Se un poliziotto prova a fermarmi per strada e io sono a piedi non sono tenuto neanche a fermarmi. Tra l'altro non esiste neanche il reato di oltraggio a pubblico ufficiale (puoi insultare un poliziotto senza passare guai).


Vero, però sinceramente penso sia giusto fare questi controlli


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo a far sorridere: a ogni schieramento le proprie battaglie. La sinistra col ddl Zan, la Meloni con il decreto anti rave. Ma parlarne ha poco senso, troppa ideologia pure quissopra imho


Ma infatti anche su quella vicenda dissi che era una sterile battaglia ideologica da entrambe le parti: non sarebbe successo nulla di eclatante né in bene né in male se l’avessero approvata, non è successo nulla di eclatante né in bene né in male dopo che è stata accantonata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche su quella vicenda dissi che era una sterile battaglia ideologica da entrambe le parti: non sarebbe successo nulla di eclatante né in bene né in male se l’avessero approvata, non è successo nulla di eclatante né in bene né in male dopo che è stata accantonata.



Io sono diventato pro LGBTSSHJSJS quando ho letto la notizia di Miss Argentina e Miss Porto Rico sposate.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Onestamente non penso che la norma metta a rischio il diritto di protestare. Potrebbe essere usata anche a casi di scioperi ma immagino che entrerebbe comunque in gioco il diritto di sciopero che porterebbe comunque a una non condanna, come già succede ora(ma non sono giurista, quindi chiedo a @Blu71 che mi sembra più ferrato di me).
> Resta il fatto che si sia montato un affare di Stato, con un decreto scritto di domenica sera, per dei rave che tutto sono meno che piaga sociale nel Paese. Come già detto, tipico biscottino da dare in pasto a una parte del loro elettorato e l’obiettivo di far scondinzolare i destinatari del suddetto biscottino è stato raggiunto.
> Speriamo che adesso possano dedicarsi a quel che serve realmente, possibilmente prima del prossimo biscottino, ché a me e alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone preme più non ricevere cetrioloni.



La norma - a mio avviso - si poteva formulare in modo più specifico perché è vero che tutti i rave presentano gli elementi richiesti della norma ma non si può certo escludere che anche eventi di altra natura possano essere a rischio repressione.
Non ci sarebbe nulla di vergognoso nell’ intervenire per chiarire quale debba essere il limitato campo di applicazione.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *troppa razionalità e obiettività in queste parole..qui si ragiona solo sull'impulso e l'emotività *
> 
> comunque per sdrammatizzare
> 
> FIORELLO "vietate le riunioni di condominio!"



Chiedo scusa allora


----------



## sunburn (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono diventato pro LGBTSSHJSJS quando ho letto la notizia di Miss Argentina e Miss Porto Rico sposate.


Quando si tratta di Sudamerica bisogna fare attenzione perché c’è sempre il rischio del “pacco” sorpresa…


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di restare per quanto possibile obiettivi: vietare fenomeni inaccettabili come i rave è stata opera meritoria ma non sarebbe giusto estendere norme così severe a fenomeni che nulla hanno a che fare con i rave.


E cosa deve fare la Meloni ,*attuale premier*, oltre a ribadire che l' "estensione" é un "problema" sollevato, anzi, CREATO dai soliti noti? Avverranno dibattiti simili per ogni legge del nuovo governo, e già ci siete tutti cascati con entrambe le scarpe. Anzi, mi stupisco che Repubblica non abbia simulato un teatrino, filmato casualmente in 8K, con un finto carabiniere che ammazza a manganellate un finto partecipante al rave, strano. A breve i media titoleranno che é stato cancellato il diritto alla navigazione privata per una qualche legge di Piantedosi contro le ONG


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti anche su quella vicenda dissi che era una sterile battaglia ideologica da entrambe le parti: non sarebbe successo nulla di eclatante né in bene né in male se l’avessero approvata, non è successo nulla di eclatante né in bene né in male dopo che è stata accantonata.



No, ma quale ideologia, camerata svnbvrn.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quando si tratta di Sudamerica bisogna fare attenzione perché c’è sempre il rischio del “pacco” sorpresa…



Per quelle mi pare tutto regolare. Mbappé si scansa.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono diventato pro LGBTSSHJSJS quando ho letto la notizia di Miss Argentina e Miss Porto Rico sposate.


apperò...eccole!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E cosa deve fare la Meloni ,*attuale premier*, oltre a ribadire che l' "estensione" é un "problema" sollevato, anzi, CREATO dai soliti noti? Avverranno dibattiti simili per ogni legge del nuovo governo, e già ci siete tutti cascati con entrambe le scarpe. Anzi, mi stupisco che Repubblica non abbia simulato un teatrino, filmato casualmente in 8K, con un finto carabiniere che ammazza a manganellate un finto partecipante al rave, strano. A breve i media titoleranno che é stato cancellato il diritto alla navigazione privata per una qualche legge di Piantedosi contro le ONG



La Meloni - a mio avviso - farebbe una gran bella figura a valutare la norma in se senza arroccarsi sul fatto che la questione sia stata sollevata dalle opposizioni. Insomma se c’è un errore si corregga, da chiunque sia arrivata la segnalazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> apperò...eccole!



ZAN ZAN!


----------



## mabadi (2 Novembre 2022)

che poi è normale occupare una scuola? è normale occupare un fabbrica e non limitarsi a scioperare, poi ci scappa l'infortunio e ne risponde il datore? 

Sarò un liberticida.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> che poi è normale occupare una scuola? è normale occupare un fabbrica e non limitarsi a scioperare, poi ci scappa l'infortunio e ne risponde il datore?
> 
> Sarò un liberticida.



Ovvio che non è normale ma non si può certo equiparare una occupazione scolastica ad un rave.


----------



## Dexter (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Meloni - a mio avviso - farebbe una gran bella figura a valutare la norma in se senza arroccarsi sul fatto che la questione sia stata sollevata dalle opposizioni. Insomma se c’è un errore si corregga, da chiunque sia arrivata la segnalazione.


Anche dal mio punto di vista dovrebbe "correggere", ma solo per rendere il tutto inattaccabile, a prova di piddino. E le sia di lezione che così dovrà essere per ogni proposta di legge, altrimenti il _"cavillo che priva di qualche diritto fondamentale ma io che sono una zecca furba e intelligente l'ho capito, non me la fanno sti fascisti!" _ci sarà SEMPRE se lo si vuol trovare


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Anche dal mio punto di vista dovrebbe "correggere",* ma solo per rendere il tutto inattaccabile, a prova di piddino. E le sia di lezione che così dovrà essere per ogni proposta di legge, altrimenti il _"cavillo che priva di qualche diritto fondamentale ma io che sono una zecca furba e intelligente l'ho capito, non me la fanno sti fascisti!" _ci sarà SEMPRE se lo si vuol trovare



Appunto. Meglio fugare ogni dubbio.


----------



## mabadi (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che non è normale ma non si può certo equiparare una occupazione scolastica ad un rave.


in effetti, la vedevo solo dal lato del proprietario dell'immobile.
Comunque mettici "al fine di trarre profitto" ed hai risolto


----------



## raducioiu (2 Novembre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> che poi è normale occupare una scuola? è normale occupare un fabbrica e non limitarsi a scioperare, poi ci scappa l'infortunio e ne risponde il datore?


Per me dovrebbero essere reati anche quelli e spero possano rientrare nel nuovo reato


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> "_Mi hanno tanto rinfacciata la forma tirannica di disciplina che imponevo agli italiani. Come la rimpiangeranno. E dovrà tornare se gli italiani vorranno essere ancora un Popolo e non un agglomerato di schiavi_”. (Tratto dall'ultima Intervista a Benito Mussolini, 22 Aprile 1945)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto quello ha sempre striduto con l'impero finanziario che poi è nato e si è divertito a giocare con riferimenti volutamente sbagliati del passato che i bravi e buoni ci hanno mal-insegnato sui libri di storia.
La società che basava la propria forza sull'omogeneità dei popoli ha dato sempre più spazio al controllo artificiale delle grandi lobby nate per speculare e non per migliorare la situazione, quando non ci riconosceremo più come italiani, con tratti distintivi chiari o con religioni comuni, tradizioni, lingue, una moneta sovrana saremo un popolo totalmente in mano alla speculazione che ci sta mangiando dall'interno e che al tempo stesso ci sfrutta, unica cosa, la speculazione finanziaria morde dove c'è ricchezza ergo dove c'è ricchezza deve esserci maggiore controllo, controllo che uno potrebbe definire rieducazione per migliorare la vita degli individui ma forse vi sarete magari accorti di quale tipo di rieducazione si sia abusato in tutti questi anni e di come la propaganda, il marcio istituzionale sia stato comprato per dare il via al cambiamento finale degli automi moderni, persone, educate per essere quello che vedete oggi, il nulla, nel pensiero e nella testa, dove non c'è ordine non c'è disciplina ed è per questo che viviamo in una società malata e comprabile, dove tutto ciò che avviene avviene per distruggere ciò che è stato creato prima che può essere strumentalizzato e reso peggiore solo perché passato, concluso e contrario all'ammodernamento moderno (mi dicono "pacifico").
L'Italia ha sempre avuto un potenziale altissimo ma lo ha distrutto col tempo perché essere commissariati o dentro certi ranghi comuni sarebbe stato più semplice, questo in cambio degli automi che vivono nell'occidente, tutti venduti e svenduti e con debiti che nemmeno sanno di avere sulle spalle, nella totale incapacità di ripagare alcunché, pur avendo il potenziale di fare da noi, ci siamo messi nelle mani della pace buona che vediamo oggi, in un misto di curiosità ed ipocondria da isolamento sociale e anticostituzionale che ci rende più deboli e più stupidi, incapaci di vedere oltre, di capire dove siamo finiti e dove finiremo, ma odiando il passato, cattivo, dei cattivi razzisti fascisti quando il mondo oggi è ancora più marcio ma ha perso l'educazione primaria, quella che ti dà lo stato che dovresti ammirare (pure negli errori), ma che crede in te e ti mette nelle condizioni di sentirti parte di un paese e non di organi sovranazionali che giocano sulle tue debolezze o sulla debolezza del tuo stato anestetizzato da debiti e cancri finanziari vari, tanti odiano la Russia ma la capacità di pensare al proprio stato e dare anche modo di educare le persone a sentirsi parte di uno stato sovrano è la miglior educazione che si potrebbe mai dare, tutto il resto è comprato dalla tecnologia e dal consumismo dato in pasto agli automi, pecorelle, accorse in tante a farsi bucare per il bene del paese, ecco la TUA educazione, ecco cosa ti sta dicendo lo stato, ti sta dicendo che tu sei debole e loro sono nelle mani di chi li finanzia usando la tua pelle.


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me voler dare lezioni a chicchessia ma le leggi razziali non mi pare fossero una bugia. Sono state, per me, la vera infamia del ventennio.


Si considerano infamia perché la Storia la si legge solo da una parte, poiché è ciò che è stato deciso dovesse essere la vulgata dominante.
Le leggi anti-ebraiche non sono mai state leggi in ottica xenofoba.
La questione ebraica nel nazionalsocialismo e nel fascismo non era etnica, ma politica e riguardante il ruolo del sionismo agli interno degli equilibri politici e sociali del periodo (che sono gli stessi di oggi, tra l'altro).

Non vanno viste come le leggi sui neri che c'erano negli USA che erano per l'appunto legate ad una questione etnica, ma vanno accostate alle leggi presenti nei paesi alleati riguardanti gli italiani, i tedeschi e i giapponesi durante la guerra.
Il discorso è più vasto di quello che si pensi, e si estende ad avvenimenti ben più grandi della sola Italia, come la massiccia presenza sionista tra le fila delle Brigate Internazionali in Spagna (si parla del 25% dell'intera brigata).

C'è diversa letteratura in merito che spiega la situazione. Le cose non sono così lineari.
Non ci si è alzati la mattina e si è deciso di combattere il sionismo, né tantomeno si pensava che gli ebrei in quanto persone fossero subumani.


----------



## Franz64 (2 Novembre 2022)

Buona legge come deterrente contro i rave illegali, ma le obiezioni sollevate dalle opposizioni sono legittime e mi trovano concorde. Bisogna formalizzare l'affermazione del ministro "verrà applicata solo per i rave party, non in altri contesti", che dal punto di vista giuridico fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Novembre 2022)

Spero chiudano anche i campi rom e sbolognino gli immigrati.


----------



## Raryof (2 Novembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Spero chiudano anche i campi rom e sbolognino gli immigrati.


Stanno settimane dalle parti delle nostre acque territoriali a richiedere un porto sicuro quando nello stesso tempo potrebbero tranquillamente arrivare ovunque, particolare come cosa, no ma non c'è nessun disegno dietro, ogni clandestino ha un costo e il costo viene tolto dai salari degli italiani; poi vabbè, c'è sempre la scusa delle condizioni igieniche e del cattivo malumore a bordo, ma allora dico io, perché ti fermi lì settimane?
Detto questo se riescono ad imporre leggi severissime per chi traffica schiavi umani bene, ma non devono cedere, risolto un problema si può pensare pure all'immigrazione clandestina fai da te che colpisce non solo la Sicilia ma anche Calabria, Sardegna e le regioni di approdo della rotta balcanica.


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Novembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stanno settimane dalle parti delle nostre acque territoriali a richiedere un porto sicuro quando nello stesso tempo potrebbero tranquillamente arrivare ovunque, particolare come cosa, no ma non c'è nessun disegno dietro, ogni clandestino ha un costo e il costo viene tolto dai salari degli italiani; poi vabbè, c'è sempre la scusa delle condizioni igieniche e del cattivo malumore a bordo, ma allora dico io, perché ti fermi lì settimane?
> Detto questo se riescono ad imporre leggi severissime per chi traffica schiavi umani bene, ma non devono cedere, risolto un problema si può pensare pure all'immigrazione clandestina fai da te che colpisce non solo la Sicilia ma anche Calabria, Sardegna e le regioni di approdo della rotta balcanica.


Per quelli che sono gia qui fare un accordo con i paesi da dove arrivano. Anche a costo di pagarli per farli tornare a casa. Mentre chi si avvicina alle nostre coste spedirli verso malta o direttamente indietro in Tunisia.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Si considerano infamia perché la Storia la si legge solo da una parte, poiché è ciò che è stato deciso dovesse essere la vulgata dominante.
> Le leggi anti-ebraiche non sono mai state leggi in ottica xenofoba.
> *La questione ebraica nel nazionalsocialismo e nel fascismo non era etnica, ma politica e riguardante il ruolo del sionismo agli interno degli equilibri politici e sociali del periodo (che sono gli stessi di oggi, tra l'altro).*
> 
> ...



Non sono uno storico. Io mi limito a constatare che quelle leggi infami - qualunque ne fosse la reale origine - hanno provocato la brutale esclusione dalla vita civile degli ebrei ed addirittura la loro deportazione e soppressione.


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sono uno storico. Io mi limito a constatare che quelle leggi infami - qualunque ne fosse la reale origine - hanno provocato la brutale esclusione dalla vita civile degli ebrei ed addirittura la loro deportazione e soppressione.


Dai, Blu71, lasciamo perdere questo argomento, per favore, che ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire...


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Spero chiudano anche i campi rom e sbolognino gli immigrati.


eh si fa presto a dirlo..

mettiamo cfhe chiudo un campo rom (che poi che si intende tecnicamente? dare fuoco alle roulotte?)...e dopo? che fai dopo? dove vanno? dove li metti? seriamente dico


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Novembre 2022)

vedendo il casino che crea una norma sacrosanta son sempre più convinto che se non ci si mette una dittatura un po' cazzuta non se ne verrà mai fuori. 
troppa libertà certa gente non la merita.


----------



## Sam (2 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vedendo il casino che crea una norma sacrosanta son sempre più convinto che se non ci si mette una dittatura un po' cazzuta non se ne verrà mai fuori.
> troppa libertà certa gente non la merita.


Sarà sacrosanta, ma io continuo a non vederne la necessità.
Le norme già c'erano. Serve applicarle e smetterla con il buonismo che ci si mette con tutte le attenuanti che si tirano fuori di volta in volta in sede processuale per non punire nessuno.


----------



## babsodiolinter (2 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sarà sacrosanta, ma io continuo a non vederne la necessità.
> Le norme già c'erano. Serve applicarle e smetterla con il buonismo che ci si mette con tutte le attenuanti che si tirano fuori di volta in volta in sede processuale per non punire nessuno.


Semplicemente è un deterrente per non farli proprio fare..
Vero che regole e leggi già c'erano e che migliaia di persone non possono occupare abusivamente posti per potersi drogare (però c'erano pure gli arrosticini ..rispect ) ma se poi la punizione è 100euro di multa e una segnalazione lo fanno lo stesso..
Un po come fu negli stadi inglesi,la legge c'era anche prima per non menarsi,però ora se lo fai sono azzi amari e prima di farlo ci pensi 1000volte..
Il discorso da non sottovalutare è che in certe situazioni dove migliaia di giovani sono sotto effetto di qualsiasi composizione chimica creare panico con una irruzione o una carica o un carrarmato rischi di creare un delirio infernale dove gente può reagire in maniera imprevedibile..
Non è facile da gestire certe situazioni.
Lo si fa solo per deterrenza. 
Pensare davvero che se domani fanno un altro rave con queste leggi abbiamo la capacità di mezzi e uomini per arrestare 3000 dragoni che svolazzano per le campagne?
Abbiamo pure la legge sulla guida in stato d ebrezza e pure abbiamo accompagnato tutti quei ragazzi tranquillamente all'uscita in giro per le autostrade fatti fino al midollo..
Si vedevano camper uscire con gente appesa eppure lì hanno accompagnati gentilmente all'uscita..
Allora alla prossima se vieni ad organizzare un rave non ti prendo ma se ti prendo galera e multa salata...
È l'unica soluzione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2022)

Da domani occhi antifascisti sulle ONG, Repubblica&co il decreto rave non se lo cagheranno più.
La Germania ci ha letteralmente ordinato di beccarci i migranti delle sue bagnarole, e anche in modo piuttosto arrogante.
Sono davvero curioso di capire come gesitrà la cosa la Meloni.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani occhi antifascisti sulle ONG, Repubblica&co il decreto rave non se lo cagheranno più.
> La Germania ci ha letteralmente ordinato di beccarci i migranti delle sue bagnarole, e anche in modo piuttosto arrogante.
> Sono davvero curioso di capire come gesitrà la cosa la Meloni.



Sarà casuale 'sta cosa.

Rave, sicura ondata Covid e nuove ONG. Manca qualcosa legato alla guerra in Ucraina e siamo a posto, della serie che hanno fatto prigioneri alcuni combattenti russi con la tessera di FdI.


----------



## vota DC (3 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai bene che Mattarella NON può evitare di farlo - salvo I casi previsti dalla Costituzione- perché non è suo compito valutare *nel merito *le leggi.


Boh io ricordo Ciampi rimandare indietro leggi perché anticostituzionali mentre Mattarella firmare leggi che vengono subito dopo dichiarate anticostituzionali dalla corte anticostituzionale....boh sarà perché Ciampi aveva la laurea in lettere mentre Mattarella come professore di diritto costituzionale queste cose non le capisce e firma tutto senza leggere. Se non sbaglio Ciampi faceva pure il governatore della banca d'Italia meglio del rettile liquidatore....a questo punto meglio i tuttologi che gli specialisti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sarà sacrosanta, ma io continuo a non vederne la necessità.
> Le norme già c'erano. Serve applicarle e smetterla con il buonismo che ci si mette con tutte le attenuanti che si tirano fuori di volta in volta in sede processuale per non punire nessuno.


io questo non lo so. so solo che qualcuno diceva che la legge non era sufficiente.
allora se ne fanno una nuova ok basta che alla fine facciano i fatti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani occhi antifascisti sulle ONG, Repubblica&co il decreto rave non se lo cagheranno più.
> La Germania ci ha letteralmente ordinato di beccarci i migranti delle sue bagnarole, e anche in modo piuttosto arrogante.
> Sono davvero curioso di capire come gesitrà la cosa la Meloni.



Bisogna contattare Putino per far affondare queste navi ong.
sarebbe l'unica cosa da fare.

Soprattutto dopo la risposta della germania e dopo che gli altri stati si sono comportati di  con noi.
Di 80.000 clandestini sbarcati in Italia, gli altri stati si sono fatti carico di 100-200 persone. Su 80.000!

E in Italia abbiamo ancora balordi che vogliono far sbarcare chiunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2022)

*In Parlamento verranno introdotte definizioni per circoscrivere i rave party, come ad esempio l'uso di droghe e allucinogeni.

Forza Italia spinge per ridurre le pena di qualche anno.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In Parlamento verranno introdotte definizioni per circoscrivere i rave party, come ad esempio l'uso di droghe e allucinogeni.
> 
> Forza Italia spinge per ridurre le pena di qualche anno.*


Ecco, bene così. FI ridicola come sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In Parlamento verranno introdotte definizioni per circoscrivere i rave party, come ad esempio l'uso di droghe e allucinogeni.
> 
> Forza Italia spinge per ridurre le pena di qualche anno, per evitare intercettazioni.*



Come auspicato inseriranno la citazione alle droghe. Vedremo cosa si inventeranno ora per lamentarsi. Le manifestazioni studentesche sono libere da droghe, vero? 

Per quel che riguarda la riduzione delle pene, Forza Italia il solito cancro. Chissà quanti parlamentari o senatori hanno figli dentro quelle porcherie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2022)

*Uno degli organizzatori di rave, intervistato da Repubblica:

"Sono scappato via dall'Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi, dai sindaci sceriffo di destra che sgombervano i centri sociali. L'Italia odia i giovani come noi. Siamo cultura. A Berlino faccio guadagnare 1,5 mld alla mia città."*


----------



## gabri65 (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli organizzatori di rave, intervistato da Repubblica:
> 
> "Sono scappato via dall'Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi, dai sindaci sceriffo di destra che sgombervano i centri sociali. L'Italia odia i giovani come noi. Siamo cultura. A Berlino faccio guadagnare 1,5 mld alla mia città."*



Allora è vero che le menti migliori fuggono all'estero.

Vi pijasse un colpo.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli organizzatori di rave, intervistato da Repubblica:
> 
> "Sono scappato via dall'Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi, dai sindaci sceriffo di destra che sgombervano i centri sociali. L'Italia odia i giovani come noi. Siamo cultura. A Berlino faccio guadagnare 1,5 mld alla mia città."*


sti party sono tutto a nero, proprio un gran guadagno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Novembre 2022)

*Mentana: Mattarella firma il decreto che va in Gazzetta Ufficiale. Per il Quirinale il decreto ha ragioni di esistenza dal punto di vista giuridico e non c'è nulla di cui eccepire sulla costituzionalità della norma. Invasioni di proprietà già erano punite.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mentana: Mattarella firma il decreto che va in Gazzetta Ufficiale. Per il Quirinale il decreto ha ragioni di esistenza dal punto di vista giuridico e non c'è nulla di cui eccepire sulla costituzionalità della norma. Invasioni di proprietà già erano punite.*


Quindi ora che il decreto è legge, Ambra Angiolini rischia di farsi il carcere?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quindi ora che il decreto è legge, Ambra Angiolini rischia di farsi il carcere?


se ha 50 figli si


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli organizzatori di rave, intervistato da Repubblica:
> 
> "Sono scappato via dall'Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi, dai sindaci sceriffo di destra che sgombervano i centri sociali. L'Italia odia i giovani come noi. Siamo cultura. A Berlino faccio guadagnare 1,5 mld alla mia città."*



In che modo fa guadagnare 1,5mld alla città?
Grazie alle multe che si beccano i suoi adepti? 

Che poi non ho capito, se questo sta a berlino per quale minghia di motivo viene a rompere i maroni in Italia.
Che se ne stia in crucconia e continui ad organizzarli li, noi sicuramente non sentiremo la sua mancanza.


----------



## ROQ (3 Novembre 2022)

quelli per me sono soggetti da TSO, altro che caxxate. dopo oltre 2 anni che ci han rotto le balle per il NULLA e calpestato ogni diritto civile, costituzionale, umano, se non si faceva da cavia per degli assassini... ora si sveglia "la sinistra" perché chiudono la baracca ad un manipolo di drogati e casi umani? capisco la solidarietà tra tossicodipendenti ma questo è troppo...


----------



## ROQ (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli organizzatori di rave, intervistato da Repubblica:
> 
> "Sono scappato via dall'Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi, dai sindaci sceriffo di destra che sgombervano i centri sociali. L'Italia odia i giovani come noi. Siamo cultura. A Berlino faccio guadagnare 1,5 mld alla mia città."*


dai non può essere. Ma io voglio la guerra civile basta


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *In Parlamento verranno introdotte definizioni per circoscrivere i rave party, come ad esempio l'uso di droghe e allucinogeni.*



Secondo me è una precisazione doverosa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (3 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Uno degli organizzatori di rave, intervistato da Repubblica:
> 
> "Sono scappato via dall'Italia ai tempi di Berlusconi, dai sindaci sceriffo di destra che sgombervano i centri sociali. L'Italia odia i giovani come noi. Siamo cultura. A Berlino faccio guadagnare 1,5 mld alla mia città."*


Miliardo? Un miliardo e mezzo? Ma di euro?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Novembre 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Miliardo? Un miliardo e mezzo? Ma di euro?



Con tutta la droga che gira forse pure di più.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

Il Ministro dell’Interno, dopo un incontro con i sindacati: In sede parlamentare, appoggerò qualsiasi modifica al testo normativo indirizzata nel senso di meglio precisare, qualora lo si ritenga necessario, i confini della nuova fattispecie penale.


----------



## sacchino (4 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’Interno, dopo un incontro con i sindacati: In sede parlamentare, appoggerò qualsiasi modifica al testo normativo indirizzata nel senso di meglio precisare, qualora lo si ritenga necessario, i confini della nuova fattispecie penale.


Cosa cacchio c'entrano i sindacati?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Novembre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Cosa cacchio c'entrano i sindacati?



Forse c’è il timore che la nuova norma possa incidere su altre situazioni anche di natura sindacale.

Comunque le richieste di modifica ci sono state da diverse parti, anche da esponenti della maggioranza.


----------



## Alkampfer (5 Novembre 2022)




----------

